# Sticky  Photos of your clubs



## Platinum_Shafts

*Anybody interested in posting pictures of their favorite Golf Gear and Equipment???? (Clubs, Bags, Shoes, Gloves, favorite grips, clothing, etc, etc, whatever)*Don't be shy or lazy! Don't hate - Participate!  :thumbsup: 

...I'll post some pix tonight after I get outta my office.
.
.

.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

here's some stuff:









Taylor Made R7 _XD_ iron _reverse cone/tungsten weighted_









Driver -R5 Dual Type 'D'









Driver again. 4 month old picture, now has a UST V2 graphite shaft









my bag

SORRY. Could only post 4 images (don't know why it's set up like that?)


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

*Guess no one else owns golf equipment or gear*:dunno:


----------



## TGOH

Platinum_Shafts said:


> *Guess no one else owns golf equipment or gear*:dunno:


Lol. For me it's a matter of not owning a digital camera, rather than golf equipment.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

*Where you at Golfbum*? I know you've got gear .....and a digital camera (or at least a cell phone with a camera) lol


----------



## 373

I'm not sure how the picture of the regular shaft set wound up in this old post, but this is an edut to fix it. All Titleist, 907 driver, 905 3 wood, 585 hybrids, (already ditched), 690cb irons with Rifle shafts, 52 and 56 degree Vokey wedges and the putter of the day... currently an old bronze Phoenix factory Ping Anser.

Wonder what happened to the old picture???


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> *Where you at Golfbum*? I know you've got gear .....and a digital camera (or at least a cell phone with a camera) lol




 My sticks are still in the car. I'll bring them in and take some photos. Nothing special here though. Cobra 454 driver, Titleist 904F fairway woods, Ping G2 irons, one TM Wedge, one Vokey SM and a TM Fontana putter. All stuffed into a G5 bag.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

nice gear, Dennis. Love those irons. How's that putter workin' out for you? What did you putt with before?

Golfbum, sounds like some nice gear.... post it!


----------



## 373

For quite a few years, I used an old fashioned Toney Penna flanged blade, similar to what Jack Nicklaus became famous with. I've had it since around the mid 60's, when I used it in high school. I still have it, but I went through about a dozen modern style putters before I found the Taylormade Imola that I have in my bag now. The putter in the bag when the picture was taken was an Alien that I got online for $20. It felt really good, but I just couldn't line that thing up to save my life.


----------



## Golfbum

OK here are some photos of my twigs.
Cobra Comp 454 10.5
Titleist 904F 19*
TaylorMade Mid Rescues 22 & 25*
Ping G2's 5-PW
RAC Satin 52
Vokey SM 56
& The Money Club, a TaylorMade Ros Fontana CGB. My backup is a YES TRACY II.
Back up irons are Wishon 550C's.

Neatly stuffed into a Ping G5 Extreme Carry Bag I only carry 13 clubs as I rarely carry my 3 wood. I will add a 58* 12* bounce SW next summer. The course I work at and will do most of my golfing at has very soft sand so I need so more bounce on my SW. 

My clubs are clean, always clean. You have to keep the grooves clean in order to hit quality golf shots. Plus I manage the Back Shop/ Club Storage at the course I work at. So I set the standards with my clubs, and all members clubs meet the same standards.

My Driver headcover, SAN JOSE SHARKS! I know Joe Thornton personally and I was PUMPED when he got traded to my favorite NHL Team :thumbsup:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> OK here are some photos of my twigs.
> Cobra Comp 454 10.5
> Titleist 904F 19*
> TaylorMade Mid Rescues 22 & 25*
> Ping G2's 5-PW
> RAC Satin 52
> Vokey SM 56
> & The Money Club, a TaylorMade Ros Fontana CGB. My backup is a YES TRACY II.
> Back up irons are Wishon 550C's.
> 
> Neatly stuffed into a Ping G5 Extreme Carry Bag I only carry 13 clubs as I rarely carry my 3 wood. I will add a 58* 12* bounce SW next summer. The course I work at and will do most of my golfing at has very soft sand so I need so more bounce on my SW.
> 
> My clubs are clean, always clean. You have to keep the grooves clean in order to hit quality golf shots. Plus I manage the Back Shop/ Club Storage at the course I work at. So I set the standards with my clubs, and all members clubs meet the same standards.
> 
> My Driver headcover, SAN JOSE SHARKS! I know Joe Thornton personally and I was PUMPED when he got traded to my favorite NHL Team :thumbsup:



nice gear!


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> nice gear!


Thanks. I am pretty sure I will change drivers next summer. However I want to get on the Vector to check the spin rate before I buy. Of course, this will be done outdoors. I will also replace the Vokey SM for a 58* wedge with higher bounce due to soft sand at the course.
I am also looking at another set of forged irons, so there could be a change there too.


----------



## Topflite_d2

I wish I had enough money to buy good clubs. I had to bring back my TM Draw because it was too low of loft


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Topflite_d2 said:


> I wish I had enough money to buy good clubs. I had to bring back my TM Draw because it was too low of loft


what kind of irons do you hit with now??


----------



## Golfbum

Topflite_d2 said:


> I wish I had enough money to buy good clubs. I had to bring back my TM Draw because it was too low of loft


The nice thing about the locally owned golf retail store is this. Lots of quality used clubs. My G2 irons came from there, $500, like new. My Fontana, $50. 
You need to spend less on that Honda and more on some good clubs


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> Thanks. I will also replace the Vokey SM for a 58* wedge with higher bounce due to soft sand at the course.


what manufacturer are you lookin at for the new wedge?



Golfbum said:


> I am also looking at another set of forged irons, so there could be a change there too.


stickin' with Pings??


----------



## Golfbum

Platinum_Shafts said:


> what manufacturer are you looking at for the new wedge?
> 
> I am looking at the new Srixon wedges, man those things have an aggressive face mill job on them!
> 
> 
> stickin' with Pings??


Ping does not make a forged club. The irons I might buy are made by PowerBilt. That company used to be big in golf, not so much now. But they are sweet looking irons. 3-6 are CB's the rest are muscle back blades. Priced at $259 Cnd but I will get them for less than that. A nice set of forged irons for a great price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> Ping does not make a forged club. The irons I might buy are made by PowerBilt. That company used to be big in golf, not so much now. But they are sweet looking irons. 3-6 are CB's the rest are muscle back blades. Priced at $259 Cnd but I will get them for less than that. A nice set of forged irons for a great price. :thumbsup:


mmm hhmm. Cool. actually didn't see that you said forged irons.


----------



## bjterry62

It's my putter in the picture to the left.

BT


----------



## Golfbum

I bought two wedges today. The new Srixon WG-706's, 52 and 56 degrees, both with 8 degrees bounce. Looking forward to hitting some balls with them but that won't be anytime soon unless I head down south.


----------



## Surtees

Golfbum said:


> I bought two wedges today. The new Srixon WG-706's, 52 and 56 degrees, both with 8 degrees bounce. Looking forward to hitting some balls with them but that won't be anytime soon unless I head down south.


snowed in now are you?


----------



## Topflite_d2

Platinum_Shafts said:


> what kind of irons do you hit with now??


I use Golden Ram Muscle back tour grind's. I'll post some pictures of my entire set after I get done repairing my hybrid's crown paint.


Golfbum said:


> The nice thing about the locally owned golf retail store is this. Lots of quality used clubs. My G2 irons came from there, $500, like new. My Fontana, $50.
> You need to spend less on that Honda and more on some good clubs


LOL yeah the Honda is in the basement getting ready for next season. I think I will pick up a cheap driver and take some lessons at Nevada Bob's this winter before the boy's high school golf season starts.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Hey guys here's what I use
I don't have my driver in there because I am repairing the crown. I'll post some pictures later when I finish. Tell me what you think, They are Golden Ram Muscle back irons w/ true temper shafts.


----------



## white_tiger_137




----------



## 373

OK gang... We need to get a suntan on White Tiger...

Those look like guitar playing fingers.


----------



## white_tiger_137

White Tiger happens to live in central Michigan. It happens to be January. :laugh:

I do play guitar. Quite terribly. I'm a drummer.


----------



## 373

We should start a band. I play guitar, but drumming is one of the hardest things I ever tried to do. I couldn't keep 4 rhythms at once if my life depended on it.


----------



## white_tiger_137

They say it takes 3,000 hours of practice to become "reasonably proficient." I beleive it. Drumming really isn't something you can pick up on your spare time. But to be fair, neither is guitar playing. Only difference being that you can teach a total beginner a stupid-easy guitar riff in a few minutes.


----------



## 373

white_tiger_137 said:


> Only difference being that you can teach a total beginner a stupid-easy guitar riff in a few minutes.


True... The way I started with guitar was that I played keyboards in a band and we wanted to do a Beatles medley
where we changed instruments, looking much more talented than we really were. The guitarist taught me C and Em,
enough to play Eleanor Rigby. It took about 2 hours practicing the chord change until I had it perfect.

It became my part and I got hooked.

In a way, I started playing golf the same way. My mother got me a cut down 7 iron and a putter. Every time
I actually got the ball up in the air with the 7 iron, it was a natural high and it's now 53 years later,
with no less a great feeling when I create a well struck shot.


----------



## 6789

DennisM said:


> True... The way I started with guitar was that I played keyboards in a band and we wanted to do a Beatles medley
> where we changed instruments, looking much more talented than we really were. The guitarist taught me C and Em,
> enough to play Eleanor Rigby. It took about 2 hours practicing the chord change until I had it perfect.
> 
> It became my part and I got hooked.
> 
> In a way, I started playing golf the same way. My mother got me a cut down 7 iron and a putter. Every time
> I actually got the ball up in the air with the 7 iron, it was a natural high and it's now 53 years later,
> with no less a great feeling when I create a well struck shot.


I have a Callaway FT-3 Tour 9 Degree Driver
TaylorMade R500 Series 3 Wood
Taylormade Rescue Mid 3 Iron

Mizuno MP-30 Irons

Titliest Vokey Design 54 and 60 Degreee Wedges 

Callaway 2 Ball Blade Putter

Cleveland Tour Bag


----------



## white_tiger_137

Hahahaha we do the same thing. I play a lil keyboard and guitar and my buddy is a good drummer and guitarist. Crowd goes wild!:laugh:


----------



## Mizuno

Is anyone playing the Titleist AP2's yet?


----------



## CG8

*Photos of Your Clubs*

Here is my setup.

Driver : Cleveland HiBoreXL 
3 Wood : Cleveland HiBoreXL
5 Wood : Cleveland HiBoreXLS

Irons : Callaway X-18 ( 3 thru pw )
Wedges : Cleveland 588 Gun Meal 53 & 56
Putter : Scotty Cameron Studio Style



















[


----------



## Jeronimo

we have the same great thread in TT. i hope people can make it popular here. i'll post pics asap.


----------



## CG8

Jeronimo said:


> we have the same great thread in TT. i hope people can make it popular here. i'll post pics asap.


I did look some looking around but I did not see any topics about this , but then again I did not really search too much but I am a club junkie and I enjoy seeing what kind of other clubs that golfers have 

Sometimes I take out my 3 iron and replace it with a old Callaway Big Bertha 7 wood , steel shaft.


----------



## Surtees

I think there was another thread like this maybe we could make it a stick so that we only keep the one thread. Even if looking at all the shiney clubs make me want to go out and buy a new set.

I just found it and put the two threads together I hope it worked


----------



## memorex88

OK here's my equipment...

*Driver* Dunlop Loco 450cc 10° Aldila Mid-Firm Winn Tour Series
*Woods* Callaway Big Bertha ERC 3 Wood steel Mid-Firm
*Irons* Callaway Big Bertha #4~#10 Steel Firm
*Wedges* P 50° S 55° Callaway Big Bertha Steel Firm L 60° Cleveland 588 RTG
*Putter* Odyssey White Hot 2 Ball
*Ball* Callaway Big Bertha Blue
*Bag* Callaway Big Bertha


----------



## 373

*Changed Since Last Time*

This is a set of Cobra clubs I put together through trial and error recently.

The driver is a Speed Pro, 8.5 degree loft, 2 degree open face, stiff Speeder shaft.

For the moment, there's no 3 wood.

The hybrids are the Baffler DWS model from two different years, a 20 degree and a 26 degree. They have stiff Aldila shafts.

The irons are a set of CB Forged, a model from about 2-3 years ago. I'm not sure really. They have stiff Dynamic Gold steel shafts.

The wedges match the irons, except for the sand wedge, which is a 2002 Callaway Big Bertha. I've never had a club that seemed to fit my swing like it does and I'm looking for another one because I'm afraid I'm going to wear this one out.

Note I am trying to suck up to my lob wedge by including it in the picture. It usually spends "time out" in a corner of my closet because it doesn't listen.

The putter is a Tour Edge Backdraft model, a cheapy, but surprisingly good feeling club.

Everything but the putter has got a midsize Golf Pride Tour Wrap grip.










My spare clubs include the 3 iron for the set, a 16 degree 1R Baffler, a 15 degree 3 wood and a Taylormade r7 driver, something like a 434cc model from some years ago that I am sentimental about and can't let go.

I am also looking at a 15 degree Sonartec 3 wood with a shallow face. It simply looks good to me and I'm probably going to try it since it would cost nearly nothing.


----------



## BogeyXL

*These are my sticks*

Clevelands (unless otherwise specified):

Driver : HiBore XL 9.5 Fujikura Gold S
Woods: 3 Launcher 13 degrees Fujikura Red S (Tees)
3 Ping G10 15.5 degrees TFC 129f S (Deck)*
5 Launcher 17 degrees Launcher Gold S (Part-time)*

Irons: TA7 Sensicore Steel PW-3 (3&4 shelved)
HiBore Hybrid 3i* & 4i 83g S*

Wedges: 60 CG14 STD, 56 CG14 STD, 53 DIADIC TA GB*


Putter: Odyssey White Hot Rossie

All hitting on Bridgestone B330 S

* I use alternatively depending on silly moods, superstitions, and every other blue moon Tuesdays.

Logged together in a Sun Mountain C-130


----------



## 373

I should take a new picture showing my clubs sitting in the closet where they have been since before Thanksgiving. I haven't played since early November due to physical problems that still aren't cleared up. Like a potted plant left too long in one place, I'm worried my clubs will have taken root into the carpet and floor when I try to move them from the closet one of these days.


----------



## Surtees

you'll have to be carefully there Dennis. maybe you should take them out and give them a polish


----------



## 373

Maybe if I take them out, give them some air, polish them up, caress them a bit, I'll have them just where I want them when I use them again. They'll feel obligated to behave.


----------



## Surtees

so the torn muscle still hasn't healed?


----------



## 373

Nope. Not as bad as it was and I'm thinking about hitting some balls this weekend, but I can't follow through. I posted elsewhere, (the thread about needing us all to participate more), with a full medical update.


----------



## Surtees

thanks for the update I just read it.


----------



## 373

My clubs look really good sitting by the front door with a pair of Footjoys next to them.


----------



## Surtees

clubs always look good next to the door mine have etonics sitting next to them. They look even better when your taking them out of the boot at the course


----------



## memorex88

Only 7 members showed their equipment and one (white_tiger_137 you can't hit the ball with hands hehe) doesn't count.
Getting closer to Spring for some of us, I thought I'd bump this thread back to life.

Come on members, participate and *liven* up this forum!!!
And for the few that already posted, is there a new piece of equipment in your bag?


----------



## 373

My equipment hasn't changed since the picture got posted, but yesterday, my sand wedge got dirty!


----------



## memorex88

That's good news Dennis! Keep on dirtying them clubs


----------



## Surtees

I'll put a pic of my new wedge when it arrives my clubs aren't that shiney thays why I haven't put them up. should I put them up anyway?


----------



## memorex88

Surtees said:


> I'll put a pic of my new wedge when it arrives my clubs aren't that shiney thays why I haven't put them up. should I put them up anyway?


Please do Surtees, they don't have to be new clubs, just your clubs.


----------



## Surtees

ok next time I'm playing with the camera I'll take a few pics


----------



## Surtees

My new wedge it's a Srixon WG-706 58 degree Tour Wedge I only just got it I haven't hit with it yet but I'm of to the range soon.


----------



## Surtees

did my pictures work i cant see them?


----------



## memorex88

Surtees said:


> did my pictures work i cant see them?


Yup I see it. Nice club!


----------



## Surtees

thanks I took some of the rest of my clubs i put them up later.


----------



## Surtees

the rest of my bag, my caddy and my tommy putter looks nice but I still prefer my wilsn blade putter


----------



## 373

I still have my stiff shafted Cobras, picture somewhere back in the thread, but I've just put together a set of regular shaft Titleists, woods and irons. Pictures to follow.


----------



## custom cluber

*Calloways*

Ok here you go:
I use a Callaway standing bag
Driver: Callaway Great Big Bertha Hawk eye 9 degree RCH 36 pro series shaft
5 wood: Callaway Big Bertha War Bird(with a cusotm ping 350 series shaft/winn grip)
9 wood: Callaway Big Bertha War Bird RCH 96 shaft winn orange grip
Irons: 2-9 Callaway Big Bertha RCH 96 shafts and winn orange grips
wedges: callaway Big Bertha 48 degree pitching and a 56 degree sand RCH 96 shafts and winn grips
Putter: older Ping Pal magnese/bronze metal shaft ping grip

I have about $300 into the whole set bag and all 
Will post pics later to big for site!


----------



## Surtees

you have a couple of interesting clubs a 9 wood and a 1 iron you dont see to many people carrying them.


----------



## custom cluber

The 9 wood came with the clubs and the 1 iron I got for $2 at a pawn shop, they aren't kidding when they say it is a hard club to use. when you hit it rite it stays low and goes far.


----------



## 373

Sometimes those pawn shop or junk barrel clubs are the best additions you make to your set. About once a year you hear about some tour pro who is winning with a $5 putter or something. I remember Lee Trevino getting in trouble with Spalding when they endorsed him because he got caught with some Wilson junk barrel driver in his bag. His Spalding contract specified the driver as having to be a Spalding club at the time.

Considering how inexpensive it was to put together the set of Titleists I'm using, if I ever did anything greeat with them, (stir a pot of soup, kill a rodent, chase off a burgler...), they would be a good story!


----------



## custom cluber

Finally got the pics up!

I am now using a Callaway bag
Driver: Great big bertha 9 degree Hawk eye
Big bertha 5 wood
Big bertha 2-9 Irons
Big bertha 48 degree pithing wedge
Big bertha 56 degree sand wedge
Dunlop 64 degree flop wedge Soon to be replaced by a Big bertha 60 degree lob wedge
Ping Pal magnese/bronze putter

C/C


----------



## 373

I've been remiss... Here are pictures of the Titleist set I put together in my effort to go to regular shafts. With no swing changes of consequence, in fact swinging easier, I've picked up a tiny bit of distance with this change with no loss of control. The irons particularly have made me very happy with the change.

I'm still testing to see whether I'm more efficient with the 5 wood, hybrid or a long iron. The fact is, they are all pretty easy to hit, but each has a benefit and a compromise versus the others and I just haven't been playing enough to have figured it all out by now. As it is, there's only 14 clubs, so I don't need to do anything to get legal.

I also have a Titleist 907 driver I really like the looks of, but I have the Taylormade Burner in the bag now because it simply feels so good. I don't think I hit one any farther or straighter than the other. Old fashioned as I am, I look at that Burner driver and ask myself if I'm crazy sometimes, but it has the sweetest feel of any driver I know.

The 3 wood and 5 wood are Titleist 906F2's with graphite shafts. They are 15 and 19 degrees respectively.

The hybrid is 24 degrees, a Titleist 585H. Yes, I know, 24 degrees should be more like a 4 or 5 iron, but the Titleist hybrids have a lower, more piercing ball flight. I hit this hybrid about 200 yards, so it's a good replacement for my 3 iron. One way or the other, the hybrid is good from deep rough, so it may have a purpose.

Here's the best part... The irons are Titleist 690cb's, from 2005. I have the 3-PW, but I leave the 3 iron out in favor of the hybrid. 

The irons have Rifle 5.0 shafts. I've never hit a club with the Rifle shaft and I have to say I'm very impressed with the feel. I was attracted to these irons because the head design is so similar to the Cobra Forged CB irons I had been playing. Those stiff shaft Cobra clubs are now for sale if anyone is interested.

I don't carry a gap wedge because the Titleist PW is 48 degrees. By comparison, my Cobra PW was 45 degrees. So, I go from a 48 degree PW to a 54 degree SW and a 58 degree LW. The SW and LW are 2002 Big Berthas. I've had this SW for years now and have a backup in the closet so when this one wears out, I'm ready.

The putter is an old bronze Ping Anser that I've had since 1975. It's still one of the best rollers I've had.


----------



## custom cluber

Nice clubs dennis, I like the putter is it a bimetal? C/C


----------



## 373

Not sure about the bimetal question. Nothing on the putter literally says that and I certainly don't remember back that far to any ads that might have said so. The fact is, there is usually something mixed with bronze, but I wouldn't have any idea what it might be. 

It's old enough to have the old Phoenix PO box number on the back. Apparently, on Ebay, that's worth something, but they aren't about to get their hands on it.


----------



## custom cluber

LOL, I have an old Ping pal and it also has the Phoenix address, it is a bimetal containing magnesium and bronze and I love the feel of it. I have seen it for sale used for around $50. I also will not part with this putter I try new ones out all the time and none come close. C/C


----------



## 373

I also have a stainless Ping Pal that belonged to my wife's uncle, Vernon Matalon. He and I got close when I moved to Jamaica and when he died, he left me his clubs to dispose of. I sold everything but the putter and donated the money to the local cancer society in his name.

The putter I kept because he was a great putter and it was the best memory of him. Every once in a while, I'll pull it out of the closet and hit a few putts across the carpet with it, but it doesn't work for me the way it did for him.


----------



## custom cluber

I looked up the stainless putter you spoke of, does it feel like the anser at all? It's hard to find used good older putters at the shops around here but the older northwesterns are in abundance. C/C


----------



## 373

A friend likes my old Anser so much that he started looking for something similar on eBay. He found a supplier who was selling a bunch of the same putter as mine for around $25 each. They're not all that hard to find.

I find the bronze has a slightly softer feel, but more than anything, it's a heavier putter than the identical thing in stainless steel. Since I prefer a heavy putter, I stick with it.

If you are looking for something new, some newer putters that have really impressed me for their feel, and they are heavier than usual, are the new Cleveland putters. I have one that looks like the Odyssey #9 like Mickelson uses. They are also about 1/2 the price of most other new putters coming on the market these days. Obviously, I have no affiliation with them, but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## custom cluber

I was using an older taylor made that I loved but when I got the ping pal It made the taylor made feel obsolite. I have no intention of changing to another. I try out the newer ones at stores all the time(3 retailers in town) but haven't found one that is remotely close to mine. I was not looking for one on the web I just browse it to see what's avalible. How goes the music? C/C


----------



## 373

Sorry I'm late getting back to this, but the spam filter on AT&T decided it knew better what to block than the settings I had for it.

The Taylormade putters, if you mean the ones that go under the name Rossa, are good feeling sticks. I have one, the Imola model. Like the rest of the putters I like, it's towards the heavy side, but it has less heel/toe weighting than the Ping I'm currently using.

Most people I know using a Taylormade putter seem to think they are wonderful.


----------



## Surtees

I'll put some new pics of my new clubs up here when they arrive I also got some new old wilson woods too.


----------



## Surtees

*New clubs have arrive*

heres some pics of my new clubs and one of what's in my bag now.


----------



## 373

Nice looking irons Luke. The overall design with the cavity and muscle rising behind it is very much like the Taylormade r7 series irons. I know those have been one of the most popular sellers in Taylormade history and a few of the Taylormade endorsed pros use them, (Kenny Perry, I know does)... So, from a standpoint of design, they should serve you well.

Personally, I like the look of your Srixons better... much cleaner than the Taylormade with all it's graphics on the back. Your irons just ooze confidence with their look.

Use them in good health my friend!


----------



## Surtees

Yes Dennis I did think that they looked similar to the r7's. I agree I love the clean look of the Srixons not to many stickers and graphic, but thats not why I choose them of all the demo clubs I took out, for me these had the best feel and I hit them well. I think it my take a little while to get used to them but I cant wait to see if I can drop some strokes just by updating my clubs my old irons were about 20 years old! So the technology has moved forward since then....


----------



## broken tee

Very nice looking. are they shaped in such a way that forces a follow through? plus it looks like they cut through deep and thick grass.

Even though mine are 3yrs old and they have improved my game I'm jealous that someone has new toys its a good day for you just get better and go play.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

not sure if about the forcing to follow through they are pretty forgiving and the demo clubs i had did hit nicely out of the rough not that i ever hit into the rough it is always straight down the fairway...

New toys are great the only thing about getting older is your toys cost more.


----------



## 373

Surtees said:


> New toys are great the only thing about getting older is your toys cost more.


So true... There's a boat sales company here in Miami named "Toys For Men"... In one small showroom, they have jet skis and the heading over that room is "Toys For Boys"...


----------



## 373

I stopped in a local off course proshop a few days ago and they actually had a new set of the Srixon I-701 irons, just like Luke got. They really are a handsome set. I wish I'd had time to hit them into the net.

You might notice I changed my avatar from the Titleist driver to a TaylorMade Burner. I've been using the Burner for a few months now. My regular playing partner got the Burner draw model and after hitting it a few times, I realized it felt so much better than the Titleist that I got the regular model for myself. Whatever the shaft dynamics are, they fit me to a tee. (pun intended) I can really scale back to 80% effort and still hit it as far as I used to, but much straighter. If I want to reach back and kill one, it's there for me. It's a bit harder to fade than the Titleist, but I can live with that.

I've been so happy with the Burner driver that I eventually picked up a matching 3 wood. Then I liked it so much I went looking for the irons. They just came and I'll probably hit them Sunday morning for the first time. I still have my old Titleist 690.CB irons and they aren't going anywhere. 

So, why have two sets of clubs?

Well, when you have two homes and don't want to carry clubs back and forth, you have to have a set of clubs in both locations. It looks like there are so many job opportunities around the Raleigh, NC area that I will probably be moving there in the future. Once established, we'll sell the house in Florida, but that's a couple years off.

I'll toss up a picture of the TaylorMade clubs tomorrow.


----------



## broken tee

This is good to know Dennis since I'm interested in either changing shafts or entering divorce court over a new driver.
I'm just waiting to see a specialist, this coming Wednesday, so I can get back in the game. I played yesterday and after 3 holes I was gasping for air or couldn't walk from the cart to the green without going to my knees. I know! I'm either stupid, crazy, insane, suicidial, but I just had to play. fall is here the days are shorter and we've had a touch of winter already. 

Luke hasn't really kept us posted on his improvements with his irons, I kind of miss the kangaroo poo he spreads about his golf


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> This is good to know Dennis since I'm interested in either changing shafts or entering divorce court over a new driver.
> I'm just waiting to see a specialist, this coming Wednesday, so I can get back in the game. I played yesterday and after 3 holes I was gasping for air or couldn't walk from the cart to the green without going to my knees. I know! I'm either stupid, crazy, insane, suicidial, but I just had to play. fall is here the days are shorter and we've had a touch of winter already.


Personally, I'd say winter couldn't come at a better time. I always tease that golf isn't a matter of life and death, it's much more important than that, but you need to take care of yourself. I didn't play for 3 years following a back problem and yes, it killed me to have friends call me to play and to turn them down for so long. I eventually became a spare tire and they stopped calling. Winter might be an advantage since nobody will be playing and your friends won't forget about you.

Living to play another day is more important than living for now.


----------



## broken tee

You're right...You should have heard the wife giving me chin music about playing after school


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> This is good to know Dennis since I'm interested in either changing shafts or entering divorce court over a new driver.
> I'm just waiting to see a specialist, this coming Wednesday, so I can get back in the game. I played yesterday and after 3 holes I was gasping for air or couldn't walk from the cart to the green without going to my knees. I know! I'm either stupid, crazy, insane, suicidial, but I just had to play. fall is here the days are shorter and we've had a touch of winter already.
> 
> Luke hasn't really kept us posted on his improvements with his irons, I kind of miss the kangaroo poo he spreads about his golf


Sorry Bob I havent had a lot of course time with uni exams I played friday after my last exam and drop about 6-7 strokes on the back 9 but the front 9 was a bout noraml but I was a bit tight and still unwinding from my exam.

Dennis some pics would be great. thanks for the comments something about me has to be handsome....


----------



## 373

Here's the TaylorMade Burner irons I recently picked up. It was so cold and windy yesterday morning and I was bundled up a bit, so I couldn't make a normal swing at the ball. I hit a few good shots with them, but a lot of shots were off center, so it's a bit hard to say what they feel like at their best. There's no question they feel harder than my forged blades and I may be spoiled enough that my backup set will have to be forged just to be able to appreciate the feel of a well hit shot.

Here's the set... 10.5 degree driver, 15 degree 3 wood, 22 degree hybrid, 4-gap wedge, my trusty 2002 Callaway Big Bertha Sand wedge and the putter du jour... a Rossa Imaola, about as old fashioned looking as a new putter can be.









Here's the back of the 5 iron, just so you can see some detail. It's a good looking club with very little offset. I wouldn't use it if it had a noticeable offset anyway.









Here's the top of the driver. When I first saw the graphic on the top of my buddy's driver, I didn't like it, but his is the draw model and that graphic practically looks like it's pointing back at you. My driver is the standard one with no closed face at all. The graphic lines up and I've grown to really like it.









Here's the TaylorMade Rossa Imola putter. As old fashioned as I am, having used a flanged blade for 40 years, I liked this putter immediately. It's pretty heavy and puts a hit on the ball that gives me a really good comfort zone with my distance control.









So, the conclusion for the moment is, I need a relatively warm day to make some good swings with these things and THEN decide whether I like them. They felt good on a rubber mat at the store and I can't imagine what I bought should feel any different. The point is, these things won't sit around here long if I can't feel good about them. There are too many good clubs out there.


----------



## Surtees

nice clubs Dennis. Let us know how they play hope they play as nice as they look.


----------



## broken tee

Boy! your sig is right on...you do swing shiney things:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I hope to get to the range this afternoon. It's cool outside, but the sky is clear and I figure it'll get a bit warmer and be the perfect day to test the clubs with no distraction like too much warm clothing on.

Like I said before, if I can put what I feel is a good swing on these things and not get a good feel back from them, they're gone. (I was lucky to have gotten them at a ridiculous price on eBay and could easily get my money back) 

I had wanted to max out the technology beyond what the Titleist irons give me back, within the realm of a fairly classic looking iron, but not at the cost of feel. I expect a set of cast irons to feel a bit harder, but since my Titleists were made in 2005, I thought technology in the 4 years since then would have been like we read about, that it's been so massive that reports of cast irons feeling as good as forged irons would be pretty true.

One other thing I have in the back of my mind is this. If you hit the Titleist website and look at the 790 CB irons they are about to introduce around December, it's a duplicate of my 690.CB irons. I'm sure there's some new technology in there somewhere, whether it's the size of the blade or maybe a hollow area inside the muscle... I don't know and there's not a lot of info out yet. I saw a set of the new irons in one of the Nationwide player's bag and I couldn't tell the difference between mine and his, other than a bit more shine to them.

The point is, without having realized it, what is sitting in my closet, made in 2005, might just be the next big thing.


----------



## Surtees

gotta love how they will release a popular club with another name and it will only be slightly different if at all to your 2005 mod club. It would be interest to go and demo one and compare between the two. That is your mission if you chose to accept it Dennis this message will self destruct in 5 seconds....


----------



## 373

I am not happy with these Taylormade irons. The hard feel isn't something I even want to get used to. The Titleists are back in my bag. The Taylormade woods are wonderful though and they have a home.

On the other hand, I discovered a golf course about an hour from home that is just incredible. If you ever get down my way, you HAVE to check out Plantation Preserve. Visually pretty, rolling, but not hilly, beautiful fairways, perfect greens. On most holes, you could hit a bump and run from the fairway or a high lob to carry the green. The traps were reasonably nice, but we had so much rain during the round they got a bit compacted. There's water in play on a lot of holes, but the lateral water is always next to a wide fairway. Narrow fairways are only on shorter holes where the risk/reward is reasonable. They also have two drink cart girls rolling around who look like they should be runway models. God, I felt old... That wasn't why I noticed them. They actually sell food that is good for you and it isn't overpriced. They have a nice restaurant and a beautiful proshop and locker room... but later on I found out this place is a MUNI !!!

Miami needs to get with the real world. If this kind of quality can be 30 miles north in Ft. Lauderdale, why not here?


----------



## Surtees

DennisM said:


> I am not happy with these Taylormade irons. The hard feel isn't something I even want to get used to. The Titleists are back in my bag. The Taylormade woods are wonderful though and they have a home.
> 
> On the other hand, I discovered a golf course about an hour from home that is just incredible. If you ever get down my way, you HAVE to check out Plantation Preserve. Visually pretty, rolling, but not hilly, beautiful fairways, perfect greens. On most holes, you could hit a bump and run from the fairway or a high lob to carry the green. The traps were reasonably nice, but we had so much rain during the round they got a bit compacted. There's water in play on a lot of holes, but the lateral water is always next to a wide fairway. Narrow fairways are only on shorter holes where the risk/reward is reasonable. They also have two drink cart girls rolling around who look like they should be runway models. God, I felt old... That wasn't why I noticed them. They actually sell food that is good for you and it isn't overpriced. They have a nice restaurant and a beautiful proshop and locker room... but later on I found out this place is a MUNI !!!
> 
> Miami needs to get with the real world. If this kind of quality can be 30 miles north in Ft. Lauderdale, why not here?



Sounds like you found your ideal course Dennis. Whats a MUNI? now can you find some work near the course so you can play after work.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Sounds like you found your ideal course Dennis. Whats a MUNI? now can you find some work near the course so you can play after work.


Muni is short for municipal or public course. I was hoping Dennis had pictures of the cart girls. We're not o*d Dennis just well seasoned


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> We're not o*d Dennis just well seasoned


I could be seasoned, marinated and tenderized and I still wouldn't have the hairline, waistline or credit line to pick up those charmers. I understand one of them is a nationally ranked Junior College player at Broward Community College.


----------



## Surtees

lol Dennis at least they were easy on the eyes and I'm sure they brighten up your wet day. THanks for explaining what MUNI was to Bob. most of the courses I play are MUNI's we actually have some pretty nice public courses near where I live.


----------



## broken tee

Luke: did you play today? I remember a post that you were


----------



## Surtees

yes I attemped to play today I'll update later.


----------



## 373

There's a nice public course fairly close to me, but it's always so crowded that you get fed up with 5-6 hour rounds when you have other things you want to do with your weekends. It's called Palmetto and the layout is super, with a great variety to the holes, not all 150 yard par 3's or 350 yard par 4's. You have some forced carries here and there, but a few places where you can bump and run.

The difference between Palmetto and Plantation Preserve is that Plantation Preserve looks and is run like a country club. It looks like a place you would like to hang around before or after your round.

Palmetto is spare, has nothing available in the restaurant but hot dogs and Cokes, nothing in the proshop but hats and balls and hardly any staff to help you with anything. After your round, you want to go straight to the car and get out of there.


----------



## Surtees

yes some public courses can be a bit like that the course can be nice but thats about it. it prob a 50/50 mix for my local public courses some have great a great set up and it nice to kick back and have a meal or drink after the round and some you'd do better to go to mcdoanlds on the way home then eat there....


----------



## 373

I sold the TaylorMade Tour Burner irons for $5 less than I paid for them. That was lucky. I also met a nice guy, who bought them, but it turns out, tends to play the same places I do and we exchanged cell phone numbers to arrange games in the future.

Before I sold the clubs, I spoke to 3BallsGolf, where I had bought them. They have a return policy that is very fair. I was thinking about exchanging them for some Titleist AP1 irons, the other model I had in mind when I snagged the TaylorMades so cheaply. I decided to buy a used set of the AP1's and they are arriving today. I figured if I got my money back by selling the TM's, I would save myself about $30 in the process, so everything worked out very nicely. The Titleists cost only $25 more than the TaylorMades, so if I still can't get away from the forged iron feel to grab at more recent technology, I should be able to get out from other these irons pretty easily too.

I'm tired of the merry go round...

BTW - played another nice course yesterday, a course I'd never played before. It's Miami Shores Country Club. It's in an old part of town and I think I heard it was once a private course. Now it's semi-private, or semi-public, however you want to put it. Short course, around 6200 yards, but with such mature trees to keep you from cutting across doglegs that you have to play some 350 yard par 4 holes with a hybrid to the corner and then a 7 iron home. The greens were excellent. They have some waste areas to brighten your day, a bit of water in play and a lot more rolling and hilly ground that I would have ever expected to see around Miami. I had some up hill or side hill lies yesterday that gave me pause... What the hell do I do NOW? It taxed my brain to remember how to hit a shot off a hillside.

The other thing was the amount of interesting nature around the course. I don't know what attracted all the birds and giant lizards to the course, but there were thousands of wild parrots flying around. There were a wide variety of ducks, snowy egrets and blue herons all over the place. We saw a small gator and there were a bunch of turtles in the lakes and canals. The iguanas were really cool. I guess they are so used to being around people that there were times we thought they were coming our way to watch us hit the ball. They cock their heads when they look at you, just like a dog and it seems to humanize them. We say about 5 different colorations. I wish I had taken a camera with me.


----------



## Surtees

sounds great a round of golf and nature walk all in one what a great day that must of been.


----------



## 373

Surtees said:


> sounds great a round of golf and nature walk all in one what a great day that must of been.


I wish the golf had been better, but I have to admit it was a bit distracting to see all the animals. The cool thing is, my buddy David Bowers is interested in all that stuff and knows what all the different birds and lizards are.


----------



## 373

A gift from a friend... I named him Lion... Jah! Rastarfar I


----------



## Surtees

hahahaha what a great present!!!!!!


----------



## 373

The dreadlocks keep tangling in other clubs and I'm afraid it's going to tear it up. I think he might become a piece of wall art instead of leaving him on my golf bag. Considering all the other little sentimental bits of junk I have in my computer / music room, he would fit in perfectly.


----------



## Golfered

*new member to forum*

Thought this might be the best place to say Hi? I'm a crazy left hander from Louisville Ky. Dennis M is my long lost cuz. It only took him 40 years to get back to me. We both turn 60 this year and while he is pretending to work I'm trying my best not to. I was fortunate to spend 15 days in Ireland and Scotland in 2007 and last summer I played Chambers Bay, Pumkin Ridge and 4 days at Bandon Dunes.
I play a private Art Hills course called Persimmon Ridge in Louisville. Great TOUGH layout. Blue tees at 6600 are 140 slope. White at 6200 are 134.
I'm trying all kinds of clubs and combinations but I can tell everyone that my 7.7 index comes from hybrids. I use 4,5,6,7 hybrids and only 3 irons. My lack of distance forced me to be a pretty good fiarway and hybrid player.
I'm looking forward to getting to Maimi this winter to see Dennis.


----------



## 373

Golfered said:


> I'm looking forward to getting to Miami this winter to see Dennis.


And Dennis can't wait!!! Eddie is being generous. I already turned 60. When we were kids, growing up in Louisville, I think we were the two good boys of the family. God knows Eddie's brother Alan could find trouble and my other cousins Mark and Bruce could. Eddie is right... Thanks to Facebook and a connection with another friend I haven't seen in 40 years, I found Eddie and Alan again.

But this LEFT handed biz??? Oh, the SHAME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golfered

After 40 you forgot I was left handed. Alan also.
Golf from the correct side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 373

I always thought left handers were just trying to stay out of the way of right handers.


----------



## Surtees

Welcome Golfered glad to have some one here who might be able to tell us a few stories about Dennis.....
Heres a useless fact for you I'm left handed but play golf right hand I just couldnt get use to hitting left handed I debated changing back to left a while ago but that swing needs even more work then my current right handed swings does.
Welcome once again.

You'll have to put some picks up of all them hybrids you have.


----------



## 373

Here are the Titleist AP1's I's trying. I'm a little put off by a visible offset in the 4 and 5 irons, but it's not so much that I don't think I can get used to it. I would try the AP2's instead, but I'm trying to maximize the available technology, I simply wish I could find a set that looked as classic as possible when you looked at the club behind the ball, but that still offered as many game improvement features as possible. I suppose these come as close as anything I've seen so far. The nicest thing about them is that they feel VERY soft for a cast club, as soft as some forged irons I've tried. In the meantime, I'm not getting rid of the old 690.CB irons. Those are truly special.

What you see in the bag is a Titleist 907D2 model driver, 10.5 degrees... a 904 Three wood, 15 degrees... model 585 hybrids at 21 and 24 degrees, the AP1 irons, 4-PW and gap wedge... Vokey 56 degree sand wedge with 14 degree bounce. The Vokey was something I only used as a lob wedge, but little by little it grew on me and I'm trying it as the sand wedge too so I can keep the 2 hybrids in my bag while I figure out where I stand distance-wise with them and the 4 iron. The putter is a Cleveland, a flanged mallet head like the Oddysey putter Mickelson uses.


----------



## Surtees

they do look like a classic shape iron lets just hope you can play well with them but look at this way even if they play bad your still be better then Bob!


----------



## 373

Hi Luke - I know, I know... And thank you Bob for providing the valuable service of making us all feel superior. We are all in your debt.

The AP1 clubhead is classic looking in that it doesn't have that funky little curve from the top of the blade down to the hosel. What the 4 and 5 irons have though is a bit of an offset and I'm just way too old fashioned to have never been able to get used to it. The 5 iron is almost passable, but the 4 iron is noticeable. If I can sub the 24 degree hybrid for the 4 iron, it's a set I would like fine.

I love the Titleist AP2 irons, but they have smaller heads, just like the 690.CB irons. They might be better looking to me than the AP1's, but I don't think they would offer as much game improvement over the 690.CB irons as the AP1's do.

Consider... One of the new Titleist irons coming out for 2010 is an identical cavity back club with a muscle in the cavity, just like my 690.CB's, but the 2010 model has a slightly longer blade, about 3/16' longer... A Titleist rep admitted to me that other than the blade length, stronger lofts and a slightly different steel composition, the two sets are virtually identical and that I should keep the 690's, so I am.


----------



## 373

I never got over looking at the gooseneck, (offset), in the middle irons and just sold the AP1's to a University of Miami student. He was thrilled with them.

I've gone back to the old Titleist 690.CB irons and after hitting them again, I realize I was crazy to leave them.

My only issue now are my hybrids. They are heavier than the irons and I'd love to find out what the little wrench is that opens the screw in the bottom to adjust the weight.

Does anyone know a name for that tool that would have 3 little male studs sticking out in an equilateral triangle?


----------



## Surtees

lol nothing like the old faithful. I think you need to head off to the pro shop for that tool I'm not sure what it's called but they'll know. Keep swing


----------



## 373

Actually, neither the nearby Edwin Watts store, Golfsmith store or a local chain store knew. I wasn't able to get to Golf Galaxy. They have one, but don't know what it's called either. I may just go to Home Depot tomorrow and take a drawing or a photograph to show them.

The point is, the Titleist hybrids I have are much heavier than my irons. I'm hoping if I get that weight port out, I'll find some weights in it that I can remove.


----------



## Cajun

*Cajun's Stix Pix*

Well, I've been out of the game for a while, and though I have to rely on my old Ram irons, my stepdad had a few clubs laying around that he wasn't using so my new 2010 bag got a few nice hand-me-down upgrades. Hopefully soon my irons will be improving as well. My local club smith has agreed to teach me how to repair clubs, my first project is going to be tuning and refinishing my old Ram FXs. I'm hoping to do a photo step by step in the club repair section on the facelifts of a few of the clubs, I thought you guys might find it interesting. Anywho...here's the stix pix.

Driver: Adams A3OS/stock Grafalloy stick/ fresh Winn Polymer Cord Hybrid midsize grip
3 wood: King Cobra F Speed/stock Aldila stick/ fresh Winn Polymer Cord Hybrid midsize grip
5 wood: King Cobra F Speed/stock Aldila stick/ fresh Winn Polymer Cord Hybrid midsize grip
3-PW irons: Ram FX Oversize/stock FX Series TempoWeight Graphite sticks/ fresh Lambkin Crossline grips
Sand wedge: Dunlop 65/stock steel shaft/fresh Lambkin Crossline grip
Putter: Taylor Made M4s 35"/ fresh Winn Jumbo Pistol Grip

When I got the driver from my stepdad, it had an oversize grip. I broke my left hand years ago and the oversize felt good and seemed to help with my problem of gripping too tight in my swing so I regripped all my clubs with oversize grips to see if it helps my scores. The Lambkins are borderline too big, but I'm going to reserve judgement for a few more rounds.

Maw-in-law donated the funds for a new bag for Chrismas: Bagboy OCB-15

I also walk my rounds, so I use a Walmart pullcart. I'm hoping eventually to replace it with something nicer, but for now it's doing the job.





































Comments welcome. Enjoy the pix!


----------



## Surtees

Nice clubs don't let age worry you I played with my old sticks for ages before upgrading late last year. I kept my old sand wedge in my bag and it still one of my fav clubs its that old that the s is almost gone....


----------



## Cajun

Thanks, I'm hoping to do a full restore and fitting with my Rams. I'm going tomorrow to the club shop to start to work on them. Wish me luck.


----------



## Surtees

Good luck I was going to re do my clubs and I just end up buying new because it was pretty much going to cost me the same to do my whole set and keep my old club heads when for a little bit more I upgraded eveything and got the last spec club technology but if the old sticks and working for you theres an old say. "if aint broke dont fix it"


----------



## Cajun

Well, I'd love to have some updated irons, but my money situation just won't allow it right now. I'm hoping that the redo of my clubs will work out pretty cheap with me doing all the labor. The eventual goal is to gain the knowledge to build myself a custom set of irons in the future using the latest technology. I'm pretty excited about Al taking me on as an apprentice.


----------



## ShankMeister

so cool. thx for putting this together. if anyone wants to get rid of their stuff, they can check out my website. i have a scotty cameron putter I'll try to post later.


----------



## ShankMeister

there's a guy on my ShankMeister - Buy Sell Used Golf Stuff[/url] site that makes custom clubs. I'm hoping to get more people to put clubs too on the site. to get it started, i'm giving away free listings.


----------



## Cajun

Wow, your links threw my spyware into a tizzy. Do you have any pictures of your clubs instead of just ad links?


----------



## ShankMeister

Hey I got a great mizuno iron set mx 900's brand new not even out of the plastic check them out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Cajun

I thought this was a spot for personal "what's in the bag" type posts, not the local Thrifty Nickel..... :dunno: Those posts would be more appropriate in the "buy sell trade" forum, but that's just my opinion.

Here's the latest addition to my bag and the first club I built from scratch. It's a Attack 19* head, a Taylor Made Burner knock off, and I used a True Temper Graphite Gold shaft I pulled out of an old Master Grip driver I had. I topped it off with a Winn Xi7, although I think I'm gonna pull it off and put the last of the Lamkins I bought for my irons on it. Here's a few pics:


----------



## Cajun




----------



## Surtees

Nice looking club Cajun it would be great if everyone else could just show the clubs/other golf stuff too!


----------



## Cajun

Thanks for the compliment. I thought i should start building on the LOW end of the cost spectrum, if you know what I mean. It was a lot of fun. I want to change that grip then I'm going to do a small thread detailing the build and tuning of the club.


----------



## Surtees

That would be a great thread to start I guy that I work with said that you can drop a couple of "o-ring" that are about the same diameter of the inside of the shaft, down the shaft and it can help reduce the hitting shock with no noticeable difference to the club.


----------



## 373

Hi Stellamary, welcome to the Golf Forum.

A typical set of clubs used to be a driver, a fairway wood, or maybe two, then a series of irons leading up to the wedges and a putter. In more recent times, the invention of hybrid clubs have come to replace some of the longer irons that are harder to hit for most people. The hybrid is built in such a way that makes it easier to hit. After that, you always need a putter, the club you see people rolling the ball along the greens with.

Having said that, there is nothing wrong with a LOT of variance in how you choose to make up your set. I have a friend who has a driver and no fairway woods. He has 4 hybrids, some irons and a putter.

I have a cousin who has so many hybrids, his lowest numbered iron is a 7 iron.

The professional Phil Mickelson once carried 2 drivers in his bag, one he could more easily hook and one he could easily fade. That's very unusual for a pro to do, but he won a major tournament in doing so.

The thing is, if you start from a traditional set, it's probably going to work for 90% of us. These days, that would be a driver, 3 wood, 2 or 3 hybrids, irons from about 4-PW, a gap wedge, sand wedge and a putter.

Little things each of us does personally, a different hybrid here, an extra wedge there, are what makes the game easier for us personally. It's really all up to you, once you know your own game a bit better to see what kind of set makeup you prefer.

And the search is half the fun...


----------



## Surtees

For looking for a basic set-up you could go into your local golf shop and ask to speak to the pro if they have one and they will be very helpful for helping to set you up. Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## 373

You all know I've been looking for that magical set of irons that looks like old fashioned blades when you look down on them, but has modern technology built in. You also know I haven't been too successful in finding them.

Recently, I went to Edwin Watts for some spare grips. They had a set of Adams a7 irons, a set with the 3 and 4 hybrids, 5-PW irons. I have a demo set including a gap wedge, stiff shafts... and I'm pretty impressed with them. I shouldn't mention price, but for a new set of irons, they are about 1/2 the price of some other sets.

The integrated hybrids seem to fill in the distances nicely and they are certainly easier to hit than the Titleist hybrids. The 5 iron is a transition club. It's slightly deeper, with a slightly wider sole and is hollow. More than anything, this cast set of irons feels REALLY good, as good as the forged irons in the Adams a4 set I also tried.

This might just be the one...

Pictures later.


----------



## Surtees

oh no the search for the holy golf clubs has it reached it's end??????????

Great to hear that you think you've found them can't wait for picks.


----------



## 373

Surtees said:


> oh no the search for the holy golf clubs has it reached it's end?????????


Now wait a minute... I never said that...


----------



## 373

Since my last post about a month ago, I think the only thing that has happened around here is that the wind doesn't blow as hard as it was during springtime. Trying new clubs now makes sense since there's less outside influence on the ball and you can get a true idea about the performance of the club.

Today is hot outside, (good to loosen up my back), so I'm hoping to do some work on the painting the woodwork outside the house and then go hit some balls. If the sky just stays clear, life will be good.

Then there's a thing called a Taylor Guitar Roadshow at a guitar store near me later tonight. They will have all sorts of incredible guitars I can't afford right now, but what the hell. I can look through the window at the candy store, can't I?

Yes, life is good...


----------



## 373

I have always tried to put together somewhat matched sets, at least within a brand... all Titleist, all Cobra, all Taylormade, all Adams, whatever... There's probably a name for over organized people like me.

In the past year though, I've assembled such a mixed bag that I have to keep looking at that feature in the golf magazines that tells you what some pro has in his or her bag. It's reinforcement, or rationalization I guess, because most of the pros seem to have a really mixed bag of sticks. As difficult as it may be to wrap my head around, I can't argue with the success certain clubs have given me.

The problem I'm grappling with is a gap in distance between the 4 iron and the 4 hybrid. Keeping both in my bag leaves me with 15 clubs. Now, I'm not playing in tournaments and the guys don't care a bit that I have a spare, but personally, it bothers me. The distance gap makes me feel like I need the 4h and the 4i, so I'm thinking about alternative set makeups.

The whole overview is as follows...

I currently carry an Adams Speedline driver, 10.5 degrees, stiff shaft and matching 15 degree 3 wood. My regular shaft counterparts are both Taylormade Burner clubs.

I have a 3 and 4 Adams hybrid, both their a2OS model with regular graphite shafts. Best they ever made.

My irons are 4-PW, Titleist 690.CB Forged, regular shaft steel, (5.0), Flighted Rifle shafts. (A spectacular $160 deal on eBay) They feel really good, but I really would like to find something that looks as good with a little more technology in it. The Titleist AP2 would be a club I'd like to try. (Rick - I need to talk to you about how you like yours)

My gap and sand wedges are 2002 Callaway Berthas, 50 and 54 degrees. I also have a 50 and 56 degree Vokey set in the closet.

My so called lob wedge is a very old, (1966 MacGregor Tourney Classic), 56 degree sand wedge, bent to 57 degrees.

Add a putter and that's 15 clubs.

So, where do I go from there? The 3 wood is only 15 yards longer than the 3 hybrid. My initial thinking is that the selection of wedges are more important because I'm going to hit them probably 10 times a round while I might hit a 3 wood 3 times. Maybe I can just hit the 3 hybrid as my fairway wood?

Someone suggested a particular Titleist driver I'm not familiar with. Apparently it has a very shallow face and at about 12 degrees, it could be a driver and a fairway wood. I'm not sure how much I like that idea.

The other thing is to use the Vokey wedges, with the 56 degree sand wedge being my sand wedge and lob wedge. I'm not totally against this idea, but I'm much more effective out of a bunker with the Callaway wedge.

So now you see why I simply say what I do in my signature line... I never know what I'm going to try from one day to the next.


----------



## broken tee

Do you like the Adams speedline?


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> Do you like the Adams speedline?


When I hit it on the face, I do. With no special effort, I am definitely longer with this driver. I just changed the grip yesterday to something more appropriate for my big hands. The factory grip rattled around in my hands and I would hit some pretty amazing shots the wrong way. I'm hoping to hit some balls tomorrow afternoon and see if the grip change works.

I also like my Taylormade Burner driver. It has a slightly more shallow face, but if you hit it off the center of the face, the ball still goes really well. The Adams is just amazing though.


----------



## 373

Under the category of what used to be in my bag many years ago... the head from my MacGregor MT Tourney 3 iron. The shaft broke and I kept the head as a paperweight even after I got rid of the clubs. This was as pure feeling a set of irons as I have ever known.


----------



## Iceman778

right now i dont have such kind of pictures to post


----------



## rez_golfer

"new" this season: Yes putter and the cleveland hybrid


----------



## 373

What is the wedge with the massive sole and the letters Ham visible? I need a sand wedge with a sole like that.


----------



## rez_golfer

it's my lob wedge, 60 degree, its a wilson harmonized, i've had that forever.


----------



## Iceman778

lol...its just a game


----------



## 373

Iceman778 said:


> lol...its just a game


No little grasshopper, (said in my best Mr Myogi voice)

Golf is not a matter of life or death... It's much more important than that.


----------



## Cajun

DennisM said:


> Golf is not a matter of life or death... It's much more important than that.


Dennis...I think you just found your new signature. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Cajun said:


> Dennis...I think you just found your new signature. :thumbsup:


That's what's on a sign that hangs on the wall in my computer room. If it's on the sign, it must be true, just like everything on television, right?


----------



## Cajun

DennisM said:


> That's what's on a sign that hangs on the wall in my computer room. If it's on the sign, it must be true, just like everything on television, right?


Of course, everything in print, on tv or written on a bathroom wall is always true.


----------



## 373

Here's a set I've put together over the past few months. (Don't worry, I still have the Titleists)

After some experimentation with the Adams a7 set, I didn't like the inconsistent results. That's a very odd story for another time.

So, I went searching again. An acquaintance had a set of Taylormade Burner Tour Preferred irons and I liked the looks of them much more than the Tour Burner irons I had previously tried... no offset at all on these. Two sets in the same line with such similar names are radically different from each other.

It took me 3 months to find a set in regular steel shafts, standard length and lie, in good condition, 4-PW at a price I could afford. 

Needless to say, I finally found them. I've coupled them with my Burner 10.5 degree driver and 15 degree 3 wood. I'm still experimenting with the 4 hybrid and 4 iron to see if there's much difference in distance between them. I feel like I hit the 4 hybrid closer to a 3 iron distance. I only have 13 clubs in the bag anyway.

The gap wedge is a Taylormade rac chrome 50 degree. They have been on closeout sales all over the place recently, so I treated myself to one. I may grab a 56 degree too, but I use it as a lob wedge. My old 2002 Callaway 54 degree sand wedge is still in my bag.

The putter is a Cleveland model that is very similar to what Phil Mickelson uses, but his is an Odyssey of course.

I also recently got a new bag, but I'm not happy with it. I made a bad choice. It won't stand up on its own once you put clubs in it. I got it to balance for about 30 seconds to take the picture and had to catch it as it fell over. Everything has a pocket in which to put things, but the material behind the zippers is not clean and finished. The zippers get stuck all the time. 

Last, but not least, I have changed the golf ball I use. I have really bad eyesight and always saw an optic yellow ball better back when they were popular. I went to get some of the new Srixon yellow balls, but they didn't have any at the store. The guy suggested the Pinnacle Precision, which they did have in yellow... 15 balls for $14.95... He set me up to hit some into the swing analysis gadget. They felt good and if you can believe the distance readings, I was just as long off the tee as with the Titleist NXT Tour I had been using. I figured I would try some and I was VERY pleased with the performance of the ball. I have no desire to spend nearly $40 a dozen for the Srixon balls now.

I'll try to get a better picture later...


----------



## Cajun

Nice set-up Dennis!


----------



## 373

Just changed the picture to one where you can see the irons. What is particularly interesting to me is that these are cast irons, but they feel closer to forged than anything cast I've ever hit. The Adams felt good too, but just didn't work for me. Like I said, that's a very odd story for another time.

Something that may just be an optical illusion, but it intrigues me is, the ball seems to fly off the face of these irons faster than anything else. When I get my radar device to the course with me tomorrow and again hopefully Sunday, I'll see what the readings are. It tells you the ball speed and calculated flight distance. You can estimate swing speed using a card that comes with it.


----------



## Stretch

Surtees,
Nice looking sticks! I am new here and going through some posts to get some tips n tricks and any info I can soak up.
New to the game, just started this year and so far having a ball. I will put up some pics of my hand me downs, pre 70 Wilsons from my Dad and the new ones I just bought. Not top of the line but I am just starting so pretty good for a starter set.


----------



## 373

Hi Stretch - Nice to have you here. If you still have the old Wilsons, hang up a picture of those too. I love to get my hands on the old clubs I played years ago and see if I can still hit them. Wish I had kept some of those sets.


----------



## Surtees

THanks Stretch and welcome to the site. It would be great to see your sticks too!


----------



## Stretch

Thanks for the welcome Dennis & Surtees!

Cleaned up a bunch of the clubs and took some pics.
My lil guy wanted to try golf so I found his first set at a garage sale. Got some NXT Juniors and they were a lil big. Found out at the store they wrer 8 - 12 yrs old clubs. My boy is 5 so I went looking and found some Future pros for him. They were 6 - 8 so they fit him a bit better.

NXT were a bit beat up but for $20 I got Driver, 4/5, 6/7, 8/9, wedge, putter and a bag.








[/IMG]

Future Pro's were new and cost me $40. Came with Driver w/head cover, 5 & 9 irons, putter and a bag. Not bad at all.








[/IMG]


----------



## Stretch

My hand me downs are 1970-ish Wilson Staff Model Dyna-Powered 2 thru 9 iron, PW is somewhere in cellar. Woods are really wooden and I have a Wilson Staff 1 wood and the 3 & 5 are Walter Hagens. Have a Acushnet ML-XM6P putter by John Reuter Jr, made in good ole USA!


----------



## Stretch

Went looking for new clubs and I didnt want to spend more than $500 for a complete setup and after trying 4 different sets in my price range with the names taped up I settled on a set of Ram Traditionals. They felt the best in my hands and I hit them the best.

Got 1, 3 &5 Titanium woods with graphite shafts, 3 & 4 Titanium Hybrids with graphite shafts, 5 thru PW all steel, putter, bag and 5 head covers. I purchased on the side some Ram Tour Grind Wedges... a 52* and a 60*. Love the irons, not sure about the woods and hybrids.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Like I said, I am new to golf, probibly have been out 5 times on courses and goofed around at driving range and a few pitch n putts over the years. Getting into it big time this year. Got a membership to a practice facility that has heated tees for winter use, a member back section that is all grass tees, a huge putting green with 6 holes and some nice breaks and uneven lie hill and a huge sand trap with its own huge green to practice those shots you cant practice at the range. The bunker is huge and goes from flat to a 6' hill to hit up and over. I love going there and my lil guy loves it to.


----------



## Surtees

Nice new sticks and its great playing with the kids isn't it. My first woods looked like that too!!! I'll have to put up some pics of my daughters clubs


----------



## Cajun

Thanks for the pictures and I love your approach to picking your clubs.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks Surtees!

The new clubs are very comfy and the irons hit really nice, long and straight. Not sure what to think of hybrids. Would like to have the 3 and 4 in matching irons and try those cause my 5 iron is the bomb if ya know what I mean and I have trouble with the hybrids so I just dont know... As for the putters, I like the old one I have. Nice weight and feel. Cleaned it up and will try out on the green against the one that came in the set. I was doing ok with that one but once I cleaned up the Acushnet, dont know if it is good or not, will have to google him to see, it looked so nice and feels so good. Was working good on the carpet from 10'

Would love to see any new ones you got and yes, put up your daughters for sure.

My son and I have a blast. We live on a dead end street so we hit back and forth across the street with plastic balls into my neighbors mulch circles around his small trees. Like going for the pin. Neighbor is cool and loves to watch us and cheers us on. Awesome times golfing with my boy. He loves the range, had a blast in the sand and after many shots and telling me he wasnt going to give up, he got it out of the trap and on the green. He was glowing and that was the best part of that day.

Thanks Cajun,

Anytime! You shared with us, its the least I can do. How are your old Rams coming along? Googleing Ram Tour Grinds, the ones I bought, is how I found this site. You had one done and it was looking good! Can you share when the set is done? Would love to see.

Glad you like my approach, I thought it was the most logical. Some of my friends are like just go get the $700 X22's, you can use your old bag and putter and buy a $300 driver and it will be a start. Or take what you want to spend and double it and then you will have a really nice setup. Yea... neither thought worked for me.

Luckily I didnt drop the dime the first 3 times cause I was gravitating towards this anti slice set,thinking it would help. The forth time I met a young sales rep and he was friendly and knew his stuff. Told him my golf history, my budget and he said lets grab 4 sets you like. We did that and he pulled out the tape to protect the club. I asked what he was doing and he told me. I asked if he could tape the name and logo so I wouldnt know what I was hitting cause I kinda almost bought the anti slice set 3 times!!! He said great idea and taped them up. I hit 5 of each set, he mixed them up and sorted as I said I liked and hit the best. Well, the anti slice was last for every club! Imagine that. I almost bought them. We untaped the winners and 4 of 5 were the ones I bought. Lucky me I waited, 3 times is not a charm for clubs... its 4!


----------



## Cajun

Stretch said:


> You had one done and it was looking good! Can you share when the set is done? Would love to see.


I did them all at the same time, I just threw up one as a representation of how they came out. I've played several dozen rounds with them since I did he refinish, I really need to polish them up again.


----------



## Surtees

It's great to see their faces light up when they hit a great shoot. I take my daughter down to a local par 3 where the longest hole is only like 100 meters. She manages to get me on a couple of holes through the round when I have a bad tee shoot and she lets me know about it too!


----------



## Stretch

Cajun,

They did come out nice. Good job. Hope they feel like brand new clubs to you. Keep em clean and polished and they will do what you want them to do!

Surtees,

Glad you have fun with the kids as well. I can picture my boy doing that. Its good bonding and fun all at once. I found a local par 3 and hope to hit it this weekend with lil guy. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## 373

I Haven't done too well with new clubs recently, always seeming to reveert to my old 2005 Titleist 690.CB irons after every new set. I thought to myself, if going back to 2005 works better, what would happen if I went back to 1935? (I really don't know how old these are)

I hit these clubs and for the ones I actually managed to hit on the face, they felt wonderful, though distance is obviously compromised.

They were given to me years ago by a friend. They were his grandfather's clubs and my buddy didn't play. Having seen a few antique clubs mounted as wall art at my house, he thought I might like to have them. I just never got around to restoring them the way I thought I might.

I'll get out the better camera, (and the better cameraman), to get some better pics later.


----------



## 373

Here's one more. A chipper that actually felt really good to play from the fringe or out in the fairway for bump and run shots.


----------



## Cajun

Those are really cool! I'd love to stumple across a set like that to restore.


----------



## 373

Well then send me your full name and address by email to [email protected] and I'll see if I can find a box to send them to you in.

I'm never going to do anything with them and I don't feel like messing with eBay or Craigslist to sell them.


----------



## Surtees

Gee are do they have hickery shafts??? they are some cool old clubs


----------



## 373

No, they have metal shafts painted black on the irons and painted beige with brown specs to look like wood in the wood clubs.


----------



## Cajun

That's awesome Dennis. I'll send you my info later today. I'll have the fun of he restoration then send them back. That was common to paint the shafts after steel became the norm, the old schoolers had a hard time letting the hickory go apparently.


----------



## 373

You don't need to send them back. If I didn't do anything with them while I've had them here for nearly 15 years, I sure won't do anything with them once they would be restored. I'm just looking to get them out of the way so I have room for all new junk!


----------



## Cajun

That's really nice of you Dennis, thank you very much.


----------



## Stretch

WOW Dennis, those look like something from The History of Golf. Really cool! Love em! So Tommy A has been making clubs for a long time I would guess, see his name on the iron, same on the woods? The bag looks like something from the old west, like a Pony Express golf bag or something... NICE!!!

I would have hit them for sure, test them out anyways and think back to whenever they are from... thats an interesting bucket! I did try my old Wilsons before going and getting new ones, it is a big difference. Old to new, I was playing a 40 year gap, it is different for sure!

Would be cool if Cajun could post some before and afters, would love to see them re-done. Maybe even find out when they were made.

I have read a bunch of threads on here and I must say, I love your quest for the perfect clubs Dennis. I hope you find the Holy Grail and it has a matching set and ya just happen to send them to me!!!


----------



## Cajun

Stretch said:


> Would be cool if Cajun could post some before and afters, would love to see them re-done. Maybe even find out when they were made.


That is most definitely the plan. I'm also hoping to get some "action" shots from the smith shop where I'm apprenticing of some of the different things I'm doing to the clubs. Al should also be able to help me figure out just exactly how old they are. He has several books that list clubs, dates they were made and value since he does a lot of trading.


----------



## Cajun

I got the clubs from Dennis today, thanks again Buddy! I took them over to the pro shop and started talking about the plan to do the restoration. I'm going to do some research on them and then take a few before pictures. I'll post tehm in a designated thread in the repair/build forum and post a link here.


----------



## 373

Yeah - I never thought to take some good before pictures before I sent them. Glad they got there alright.

Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## broken tee

I remember my Dad having clubs simular to those and I'll have to look at my Father-in-Law's clubs he told me he had them when he was stationed in Peral Harbor before the war.


----------



## QuickGripGolf

*Taylormade*

For some reason I'm strictly taylormade. Have always felt comfortable hitting them.

Irons: R7's
Driver: Burner
Putter: Daytona 1 Blade


----------



## 373

Yo Cajun - What's the update on the restoration of those old clubs I sent you. Have you been able to do anything with them?


----------



## em3eich

My Bag
Nike Dymo 9.5 degree driver, Aldila NVS Shaft
Titleist PT 3 and 5 Wood
Ping G10 Hybrid 21 degree 
Nike VR Blades 4 - PW
Nike VR 52 Wedge
Nike SV 56 Wedge
Nike putter


----------



## 373

Welcome to the site em3eich... Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## em3eich

*Thanks*

How do you like the AP2 irons? I was looking at those before I went with the VR blades


----------



## .x.Bethan.x.

Come to think of it, I don't have any photos of my golf clubs. That's shocking really, considering they're some of my favourite possessions! Guess what I'm going to be doing tomorrow once I've played!

Great pictures and stuff of everyone else's clubs though.


----------



## 373

I'm happy with my AP2's, but I regripped them recently and I don't like the Golf Pride Tour Velvet Midsize grips I put on them. So, for the moment, I'm back to using my old Titleist 690.CB irons until I get the AP2's regripped with the Lamkin grips I like better.

In the long run, there is a better feel with the old CB's, but the AP2's are about 1/2 a club longer due to stronger lofts... All in all, it's nice to have a newer club, but the 690.CB irons were truly something special.


----------



## mclayton1970

*here some*

here's a few of mine


----------



## morediscountgol

Hello friends how to upload my golf equipment pics here to show you?


----------



## Surtees

how to post pics click the reply button down the bottom left hand side of the page. That brings up a bit where you can type in and tell us all about your clubs then scroll down and under "Additional options" click "manage attachments" and you upload in there just check your file and pictures size to keep within the set limits but they are listed in the window that will pop up. Goodluck cant wait to see them.


----------



## Stretch

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is having a good summer with plenty of rounds of golf!

I bought some new sticks and wanted to share. I only got 1 good pic and its raining out so I cant take any good outdoor pics and I cant even hit my new sticks! Double wammo!

Anyhoot new to me but I snagged a set of 87 Ping Eye 2 BeCu's, 3-W with new grips on them. I am the second owner and I am excited! I am trying to talk the seller into parting with the matching SW... will keep working on it but he likes that club!

Dont know if any of you have shot them before but if you have, share your thoughts.








[/IMG]


----------



## 373

Wow - Those are classics. Congrats on a nice find!

As for the rain... I think it's one of God's commandments, (on the tablet Moses dropped on his way down the mountain), "Thou shalt suffer through rain the day you buy new golf clubs."


----------



## Stretch

Thanks Dennis! I have been looking around for a set for a while and finally came upon this set and I knew they were for me. Cant wait to try them out tomorrow.

I love your quote and agree 100%

I am not sure if I want to leave them weathered, I do like the look, or clean them up a bit, not too much to make them all new copper shine but somewhere in between. I have seen sets in all sorts of conditions and I am unsure on what look I like the best.

Is it tomorrow yet???


----------



## Surtees

gee I've never played them but I have heard that they have a really sweet sound when you get on to one you waill have to let us know how they go. Nice sticks


----------



## Stretch

I finally got to hit them and man, they are nice. Made a new thread with my findings. Check it out.


----------



## Surtees

on my way for a look glad you liked them.


----------



## .x.Bethan.x.

My beloved clubs!


----------



## Stretch

Without even trying, I came across the set I have been looking for. 
Got me another set of Ping Eye2 BeCu's. 
Blue dot this time, the color I should be hitting. 
Got 3-9, PW & SW this time. Premo set. Will post more in my BeCu thread.

Lil Photoshopin on the pic to get them all together looking nice!








[/IMG]


----------



## mack12

I do like the look, or clean them up a bit, not too much to make them all new copper shine but somewhere in between. I have seen sets in all sorts of conditions and I am unsure on what look I like the best.


----------



## 373

Hey Stretch - Did you polish those or something? They look better than brand new. Sometimes I hear a bunch of Ping players I know talk about going to try every new iteration that comes out, but they stay with their Eye2 models.


----------



## Stretch

Hey Dennis, How's it going?

The Blue dots I had to clean. They were an orange color that I didnt like at all. That also helped on me getting them for a sweet deal. I have read about all sorts of things people have used on them but Brasso, an old towel and lots of elbow grease got them looking like they are brand new.

The Black set is all polished up and I am working on an oak case to mount in my office. They were dark patina when I got them but cleaned them and they are looking like brand new as well. I will post a pic when I finish the case.

The Blues looked brand new when I polished them but after playing a few rounds and hitting the practice area, the patina color is starting to set back in. Funny thing is that as I use them, the grass kind of polishes them so they are light to dark from the grass. Kind of hard to explain but if I can get a good day outside to take a few more pics in the sun, you would understand what I mean. They look really cool with the shiny bottoms from the grass to the darkening at the top.

After hitting a lot of different Ping clubs, I will stick with my Eye2 for sure. If I were to get another set, it would have to be the G15's. They were very nice sticks! I have hit G15, I15, G5, I3 and Eye2's. I would like to try a set of ISI's but have not come across a set to swing. If I did and liked them I would grab a set of ISI BeCu's and add them to my collection.

Mack12 and/or anyone else... Check out: http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/17005-ping-eye-2-becus.html For some nice before and after pics!


----------



## usgmagolf

*Callaways*










Love these baby's. Super sweet clubs.


----------



## Surtees

nice looking clubs how long have you had them for?


----------



## Surtees

Here some quick pics of my new driver. The pick of the tool is what you use to take the shaft in and out to adjust it between neutral upright/flat and fade/draw. The tool even beeps and makes a sound when it's done up to the right tightness.:headbang:


----------



## Cajun

Sweet! You're gonna like it once you get use to the way it looks.


----------



## broken tee

*I mentioned this on your other thread*

Nice looking club. I think you'll like what it does but the sound gets you to laughing on occasions, like hittig an empty beer can. Are you planning on new fairway woods any time soon?


----------



## Surtees

thanks guys, I was planing of new fairway woods soon I like my wilson 3 it may not be new and shine but it does the trick most of the time. I wouldn't mind getting a 5 wood though.
Yes the look of the square head is taking a bit to get used to and it doesn't have the clean lines of my srixon iron but it was working the best for me in the simulator at the store.


----------



## broken tee

*What I starteded with*

The attached pictures are of my father in laws clubs. their age is 62 years old made in 1948 The clubs are Walter Hagens. I used these clubs 11 years ago when I first picked up the game at age 50 and played maybe three years with them when I was told they were collector items. That is when I convienced the Little Lotus blossom that I needed a set of clubs. They did have the leather wound grips, but if I was to play golf I needed new grips.


----------



## broken tee

*This is what I play with today*

They are a little dirty I played in the chilly open and froze my back side. It was a last minute decision but cold or no cold was going to stop me. Well worth the figgid temps
driver through hybid 6 iron on right picture 5 iron to putter on left picture


----------



## Surtees

some nice old and new clubs Bob. So with carry a 4,5 & 7 hybrid do you carry all your irons?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> some nice old and new clubs Bob. So with carry a 4,5 & 7 hybrid do you carry all your irons?


Absolutely, they say hybrids are easy to hit or more forgiving but I had a heck of time hitting the 4&5. I had in my head to hit them like an iron. I got so frustated I didn't used them for the longest time. Then I had an epiphany hit them like a wood, maybe I should seen a proctologist to see if my head was in there,DUH. the 6&7 are also hybrids they have a bulbous back but it foces you to drive through your shot, now if I can get my putting in check I'll really be happy. not counting sunday when I played in the unfamous chilly open, dang that was cold but fun,I hope to improvr that area. that's why I asked about the reverse grip achnge may do me good.


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> that's why I asked about the reverse grip achnge may do me good.


???? you've lost me there.
and thanks for the explaination of your logic.


----------



## broken tee

it was a question about switching to a reverse grip on the putter to correct pushes left or right on another thread


----------



## Surtees

oh ok now I follow you. I dont reverse do you?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> oh ok now I follow you. I dont reverse do you?


if you are referring to the golf grip I'm going to try it, anything else I'm straight


----------



## Surtees

let us know you it goes and you couldn't lay straight in bed!


----------



## 373

Today I did something I would have probably told you, up until this morning, that I would never do. I bought a set of PING golf clubs. I have always described PING irons as looking surgical implements ill suited for medicine or plowing a field. Until I hit them...

I still have a set of old Titleist 690cb irons in my closet. I believe in insurance. :thumbsup:

This morning I cleaned my Titleist AP2s and was thinking that I haven't really been happy with them since I got them. They were simply too heavy for me. I picked them up, along with a bunch of other clubs I had in the closet, took them to a Golfsmith store about 45 minutes from my house and decided at the least, I was going to come home with an idea of what I wanted.

They gave me $575 for all my trade in clubs, a nice number I was happy with. BTW - They give you a gift card for that so you don't have to make up your mind right away or drag your old clubs home. I liked that.

I spent the better part of 2 hours in one of their launch monitor rooms, with the store manager, who just happened to have waited on me. I tried some Nike Slingshots and was disappointed in the feel of them. I loved a set of Mizuno MX100s, but they don't have wedges or a 3 hybrid available for that line and I felt I wanted to take it further than what was supplied. I tried various sets of Callaway irons, none of which impressed me. (I used to have some X16 Tour irons and feel they were the best Callaway ever made before or since) I tried some Wilson Staff irons that weren't bad. I tried some MacGregor Tourney irons that were pretty impressive. I can't even remember what else... Titleist AP1 irons because I felt obligated, but they were as hard as the set I had previously.

Due to how I feel about the looks of them, I hadn't intended to hit any PINGs. The manager asked me why, I told him how I felt and he suggested I hit some and see if I didn't find it easy to rethink my position. I tried the G15, the G10 and the i15. I discounted the i15 simply because I wanted more game improvement. It sure was a good feeling club though.

Between the G10 and the G15, I didn't really feel much difference, both felt really good and the way I made up my mind was according to the launch meter. I simply hit the G15 straighter and slightly farther.

Having decided to spend a little more on the irons than I originally intended, I decided to look among their used clubs for a driver, 3 wood and 3 hybrid.

I found two G15 drivers, both 9 degrees and both with the same shaft, one stiff and one regular. I hit them both pretty well, but trusting the monitor, I went with the stiff shaft. 

The 20 degree 3 hybrid is kind of weird looking, but hey, it's a PING, right? 

This is where it got interesting and the launch monitor started messing with my head. I had a G15 model 15 degree 3 wood and a 17 degree G10 4 wood. They had different shafts in them, so I don't know if it was just that making a difference, but I consistently hit the 4 wood about 5 yards farther than the 3 wood. The slightly higher trajectory seemed to prove itself.

So, tomorrow, I figure to go hit balls off real grass at Calusa. I hope after using them off grass, I still feel like I would write as enthusiastic a post here. Only time will tell...

Maybe I'll take a picture tomorrow. I need a little more time to get used to seeing them in my bag. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

lol oh no Dennis you went to the dark side!

Well I have always said I would play the uglyest clubs in the world if they played better then any other club I hope they feel good off the grass too! Goodluck can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Stretch

Congrats Dennis and welcome to the dark side!

Yes, put up some pics for sure and tell us all the new guys that are in the bag. Did you get the whole 9 yards or what? New putter also?

I got 2 Ping hats for Christmas! Not as good as a new set of G15's but hey, not too bad.

I was like you when I was looking during the summer. I hit everything in the store except the Pings and somehow got sidetracked and came across the Eye2 BeCu clubs and now I got 2 sets. I did like the G15's when I was getting fitted for Pings. Nice clubs. Lots of people say funny things about Pings, I think I did a few times as well. Until you take them and hit them you can say all you like but you dont know what you are missing!

Enjoy and let us know how you like them as you break them in.


----------



## 373

I just got a driver, 4 wood, 3 hybrid and the irons, 4-gap wedge. They call the gap wedge a U wedge, but after reading all I can on the PING website, I still can't figure out what U stands for.

Judging by the look of the sole on the wedges, I think I'm going to order a sand wedge to match. It should be a good replacement for the 2002 Callaway Big Bertha I've been using all these years.


----------



## Stretch

Nice setup!

With 50* of loft and 11* of bounce, the U is for "ultimate" wedge or as some laymen like to say "utility" wedge.

Having the PW & UW, the SW will balance the set off nice for you.

I hope you are on your way to break them in this morning, wish I could join you but we got 4' of snow on the ground and golfing seems sooooooooo far away.


----------



## 373

I'll probably pound some ground this afternoon. I am intent on having the golf club help me, but I've never cared for the offset and this is the time to make myself work a little harder to learn how to use it so I can hit it where I'm aiming. I usually play a fade, so I need to make sure I don't turn a fade swing into a double cross and hit everything left. I know I will occasionally because I'm simply not swinging so well lately, but I guess I'm just looking to eliminate one side of the course for now.

Side note - Just to show you how science has taken over the game, and created a generation gap at the same time... 

The store manager who helped me was in his early 30's, (I'm guessing), so let's say he was a little more than 1/2 my age. I referred to the offset as a goose neck and he wasn't sure what I was talking about... :dunno:

He was a really comfortable guy to talk to and since the store wasn't too busy, he spent some time talking with me, a bit of paralysis by analysis over what I was choosing. It did bring up a point which I'm going to call him about today, before I hit the irons. In a way, I'm kicking myself over not thinking of this yesterday.

We used a launch monitor to decide between clubs, but we didn't really do a fitting. The irons are standard length and black dot, the standard lie. Looking on the PING website last night, it suggested in somewhat generic fashion that I should play a club 1" longer and within a range of standard to slightly upright lie. I want to call him and ask what the fitting would cost, if the clubs were to be ordered, do they cost more and how long would they take to receive. Mostly, I'm concerned whether, like Titleist, they have a way to keep the swingweight within the D0-D1 range when they stretch the club. 

I haven't been fitted in years and I'm sure the results would be different now than when I was 25, skinny and didn't have the occasional back problem I do now. It might make sense in the end because these could be the clubs I use for the rest of my life unless I eventually go from regular to senior shafts.

I keep looking at my golf bag sitting by the door, hoping these things are going to work for me. 

BTW - I have a couple friends who work for Titleist, who are teasing the life out of me now.


----------



## 373

Here's the new bag full...









And the back of the 5 iron. The sole is so wide I hope it will go through the grass better.









There are little things I notice about the PING irons now that I never paid attention to. Notice the angle of the hosel. The difference in height from one side to the other is apparently something that represents the weight they placed elsewhere on the club to keep me from drinking so much after a round.

If you look at the hosels in the full bag picture, see the little notch they cut out of the side? I never thought about it before, but that is there so the club can be bent in different directions to change the lie slightly. You can modify the club, or fix it after a while, returning it to "normal."

Interesting...

The SW is arriving tomorrow and the Lob Wedge, which I've never been successful with before, is arriving later in the week. I got the 58* lob wedge just figuring I've made much a dramatic departure in style and type of club that maybe the lob wedge of this design will suit me better.


----------



## Surtees

they are shinie Dennis they dont look as bad as some clubs I've seen. Most forged clubs allow for some adjust ment of the lie by a few degrees.


----------



## 373

I know forged clubs are simply soft enough to be bent, but if you look at the 4 iron in the picture of the full bag, see the little bit of hosel that looks like a crescent cut out opposite the head? Apparently they can bend the club at that point. I'm going to leave it alone for the time being.


----------



## Stretch

Nice clubs!!! They look about the same shape as most other new clubs do. I dont know why people knock em so bad. The older Pings do have their own look. My friends call my clubs the "ancient metals". I dont care... I like they way the look and feel and thats all that matters.

Glad to see you went the whole 9 yards and got all the wedges. I dont remember what you had in your AP setup but hope these work out for you. Are you tempted to buy a Ping putter to make the set complete? They do have some nice ones.

Back to the wedges...
Club Loft Bounce Swgt
PW 45.0° 10.0° D2
UW 50.0° 11.0° D2
SW 54.0° 12.0° D4
LW 58.0° 12.0° D6

These are the stats for the wedges, the only thing I can think you might not like is the bounce on the SW. If you had a low one before, you might want to keep it just in case, ya know what I mean?

Back to a previous post about the length of your new sticks. How do they feel to you? Do you think they need the +1"?

I am pretty tall, 6'5 1/2", and I started with stock black and just switching to Blue dot was all I needed. I was in between adding a little to the length when I got Ping fitted but didnt want to have to re-shaft and adjusted to the Blues quite nice. A little change in ball placement and stance and I was good to go!

The Ping chart is a good place to start but who fits you and what they do can make a difference. Did they have you hitting off the board? Did you try the different grips sizes? Is your wrist to floor between a few different colors? All that plus just plain old hitting the ball helps a lot.

I just re-read and saw you didnt do a fitting. How did you come up with Black dot? Did you just start there or is that where you would fit in on their chart? If you still have concerns, call the sales guy up and see what he will do for you. I hope they can tweak for you if you need it.

If I had to buy new, I would get some G15's as well. I havent swung the K's yet, mostly because I dont like the way they look and I dont like all the hybrid combo sets out now.

Keep us posted as to how you make out and let me know when you get a locker at Ping.com! Its nice to own a set of golf clubs that has matching serial numbers.


----------



## 373

If I did the web fitting through the PING website, it would suggest +1" and 5* upright. That's crazy. Like most tall people, I've adjusted to regular length clubs.

What I could probably use that is a help and it's what my old Titleist 690.CB irons are, is 1* upright. I kept those irons by the way.

Maybe after a few rounds with the new clubs, I'll decide to have these bent 1* up, but I'm going to give them a chance first.


----------



## 373

I forgot to answer you about the putter. I found a line of Cleveland putters I really like. I have two of them, one a flanged blade with a fairly deep flange and the other looks like a Ping Anser.

The wedges I had with the Titleists were the PW integral to the set, a Vokey gap wedge, a 2002 Callaway Bertha sand wedge and a Vokey 56* sand wedge I used like a lob wedge.

I've kept the Vokey and Callaway wedges "just in case" and by the end of the week, I should have all 4 wedges matching the irons. The sole on the clubs is so wide I anticipate the sand wedge acting like the Callaway, which was a big improvement for my game. It was like that club was designed for my swing, so the very wide sole works best for me instead of the 1/2" wide sole on something like a Vokey. I am simply strong enough to power the flange through the sand without it bouncing, so I need a lot more sole to make it bounce.


----------



## 373

The sand wedge arrived a few minutes ago. I feel stupid that I didn't order the lob wedge at the same time or the set would now be complete. The lob wedge won't arrive until Thursday now.

Here's a couple pictures of the new sand wedge next to the old 2002 Bertha wedge I've used pretty successfully. I think the depth of the sole and the bounce illustrate why I immediately have confidence that this will be a useful club for me. It's 54 degrees, the same as the Callaway, so other than any benefits of modern technology inherent to the club, they should play the same.









Here you can see the bounce...









I hope to go to the range this afternoon. I'll take my gadgets, my alignment devices and my Radar device to see how far I hit things. If I find any significant differences, keeping in mind I'm hitting range balls instead of new Titleist NXT Tours, I'll make notes.


----------



## 373

Finally got to hit balls of real grass today and I was immediately happy with the new clubs. The only one I didn't like was the 4 wood, the only club that didn't match the set. There's something about the G10 or the shaft change the previous owner did that makes it feel pretty hard and VERY stiff. Even when I hit it good and the swing meter said it went for good distance, the feel just couldn't compare to the G15 clubs with the PING factory shaft.

This afternoon, I arranged to return the 4 wood and I picked up a G15 3 wood used in excellent condition off the Golfsmith website... stiff PING factory shaft, won't even have to change the grip... Should ship tomorrow and be here next week. It's GOT to feel better than the current 4 wood.

The offset really didn't seem to bother me at all when I hit the irons. I was still able to fade the ball, but it seems these clubs hit as close to a straight shot as I've ever seen. I might be a yard or two longer with them, but otherwise, there's no great adjustment I'll need to make. 

What was longer was the driver. I'd say on average of the dozen drives I hit, I'm probably 10 yards longer and some I tried to kill and actually caught well went huge distances compared to my usual drives.

So far, so good.


----------



## Surtees

good stuff Dennis glad to hear there going well!


----------



## Stretch

Dennis,

I was looking at the Ping chart and in order to get the crazy numbers they suggested for you you would have to be 6'4" - 6'7" with a wrist to floor of 40". Is that an accurate measurement for you? I am 6'5" with a 34' wrist to floor. That put me right in between black and blue and I could hit both but blue is a lot more comfortable for me.
I did try orange, red, black, blue, yellow and white and saw the strike patterns change on the hitting board change quite a bit. Blue was spot on. That is one nice thing about Ping clubs. They usually have all the colors and when hitting off the board you can get a good idea of if you need a flat or upright club to help you hit it straight.

I did get a couple of Eye2 BeCu SW's. I got a black one to finish the set and got a red one to keep in my trunk for lunch and after work when I dont want to lug the bag to the practice area. The red does a really nice job of sticking the ball with some nice backspin here and there. Being a little flatter I put the ball a little closer and use a wicked vertical swing... hands forward and hitting down on the ball. NICE!!! 

Is it spring yet cause I wanna play some golf!!!


----------



## broken tee

Strech: I thought you picked up a classic set of pings that most are envious of to use.


----------



## 373

I am 6'7" tall and have a somewhat short upper arm. My wrist to floor measurement, done by holding a 48" ruler and looking in a mirror, was 38.5".

I don't mind the concept of an inch extra long, but there's no way I can see using a club that is 5 degrees upright. If it said 1 degree or 2 degrees, I could understand. When I bought black dot irons, my feeling was that I've always adapted my stance, posture and swing to regular irons and done alright. I know that's contrary to the common sense that suggests going with measurement and tailoring a set to fit. I don't really disagree with the theory, but I was more concerned that I was hoping this set would work, but if it didn't, I wanted a spec that would sell easily.

Fast forward to today... I played with them for the first time today. I can still skull shots, hit shots fat, hit shots off the toe... but 90% of everything was really comfortable and my work with the wedges proved to me that the very wide sole is a big benefit to me. These things FEEL incredible and I have no complaint that they don't feel forged, because they do.

Regardless of a black dot set, I hit them straight, with just a tiny fade and I hit a couple intentional hooks when I wanted to. What I need more than anything is to get my swing to be more consistent.


----------



## Stretch

BT- I do have 2 sets of Eye2 BeCu's, both from 87. A set of Black & Blue dots. The Blues have 3-9, PW & SW. The Blacks were 2-PW so I got a SW that is from 88 and doesnt match but I needed one to finish off the set. The Red was just to keep in my car, it is from 86. Both are BeCu's. 

Dennis, the chart puts you in between silver and maroon but thats a general starting point. Posture, stance and a whole lot of others factor in getting the perfect fit. I am like you and have learned to adapt to what you get as we all know most things are built for the average mortal, 5'8" - 6'. The blacks is what the chart showed for me but I stike the ball better with the blues. Better shot, sound & divot. 

Was the update from practice or did you hit the links and try them out? Sounds like you are adapting and like them and are hitting them nice. Keep it up, I think you found a nice set for you. I think they can be bent up to 2* either way so you have some flexibility in them.

Here is something to make you go Hmmm...

My sticks 1987, wedges only.
PW 50.5° 
SW 57.5° 
LW 61.0° 

Your sticks 2010-11, wedges only.
PW 45.0°
UW 50.0°
SW 54.0°
LW 58.0° 

Quite the difference. I have to use my 9 - 45* to match your PW. My PW = your UW and my SW = your LW. I dont have anything in the 52, 54 range.... well not to match the Pings. I do still have my old 52, 54 & 60.


----------



## 373

Stretch said:


> Was the update from practice or did you hit the links and try them out? Sounds like you are adapting and like them and are hitting them nice. Keep it up, I think you found a nice set for you. I think they can be bent up to 2* either way so you have some flexibility in them.


I hit them on the range Thursday and on the course yesterday. Yes, as one who adapted to standard clubs all my life, I am adapting to the black dot standard setup of these irons too. I once tried a set of 1" long, 2* upright irons and they fit me well, but had not been adjusted to lighten the swing weight down so it accommodated the extra length. At the start of a round, when I was fresh, I could handle them, but when I started getting tired, my timing went all the hell. My Titleists were a bit on the heavy side and the same basic situation occurred with them too. The PING irons are D0 and feel better towards the end of the round.

I may have them bent 1* upright to balance my flight with them. My swing right now comes over the top a bit and I'm hitting some gentle fades. I'm trying hard to hit draws and did yesterday, but it feels a lot more exaggerated than it used to, so I know my swing has morphed into something not natural. The swing needs to straighten out first and then see how my flight is. THEN would be the right time to switch the lie.


----------



## 373

The lob wedge and the 3 wood arrived today. There was no head cover for the 3 wood, so I had to buy one online. It's amazing how the big stores want over $30 for a head cover, but internet sellers sell it for $19...

Other than the head cover, my new set is now complete. For the time being, my 3 wood has a Garfield cover. That's to remind me that I'm not Tiger.


----------



## kingminers

Got some new gear this year. After rocking the Ram starter set for 5 years, it was time to upgrade.

My parents' basement is a bit of a mess, so that's why the background is messy.









TaylorMade Burner irons









Burner SuperFast fairway woods.









New bag (special edition Hockey Canada) with irons.

After the new used driver last year, I'm good to go for a while. Might get a new putter upon graduation, but that's it.


----------



## Surtees

nice sticks how do they hit?


----------



## kingminers

Surtees said:


> nice sticks how do they hit?


Beautiful in the simulator. We'll see how they hit on the range & course when all the snow melts.


----------



## Surtees

cool you'll have to keep us updated!


----------



## 373

Congratulations on the new clubs. Use them in good health... and with wishes for warm weather soon!


----------



## kingminers

DennisM said:


> Congratulations on the new clubs. Use them in good health... and with wishes for warm weather soon!


Oh, the weather has been fantastic lately. The snow is melting so quickly, they're talking about maybe opening the course May 1 instead of mid-late May...


----------



## Surtees

cant wait to see a pic of your clubs Kevin.


----------



## Stretch

Nice new sticks kingminers! Hope they hit as nice as they look.

I had a Ram set to start with and they worked for me as well. Hope the upgrade works for you... those clubs look fast!!! (love that commercial!)

Is that an old Nintendo controller on the floor in the last pic?

How long is golf season where you live in Canada?


----------



## Stretch

Hey Dennis, How are the Pings doing? I have been offline for a bit and was in recently and was looking to see if you had any updates. Wondering if you have played a few rounds with them and are really liking them. Hope so.

Weather up here is finally good and I have started to get ready, cant wait!

We got a Golf Town that just opened up. Nice store. Love the putting area. Had fun with some Camerons and Pings. Finally got to try both kinds of belly putters. They are strange the first time you try them. Well I really liked a Ping putter and the wife wants to get it for me for my Bday. Thats cool but thats way out in August! Cant wait that long... right???

Well I hope all is well with you and everybody else and if its nice in your area that you are hitting them long and straight!!!


----------



## kingminers

Actually, it's a tin that had mints in it. Got it at a little store on Whyte Ave in Edmonton, I use it to store guitar picks.

Golf season usually runs from May to maybe October, late September for sure. Gotta love life in the north.

The Rams have done their job, it was just the convergence of available time + spending money + desire to get new clubs.


----------



## 373

I see it's boat racing season... 

Stretch - I'm loving the Ping clubs. Not only are they an easy club to hit, but they feel as good as forged irons. Once I got a feel for how far I could hit each club, I felt like I was probably a couple shots a side better.


----------



## Stretch

Thats great Dennis! Always like to hear someone loves their new sticks.

I went out yesterday for the first time this year and my sticks were awesome. In particular my 3 iron for a bunch of nice punch shots and my 8 iron for some nice on the green shots lookin at bird! The sound they make on a sweet shot is music to my ears.

I ended up with another set of sticks this week. A buddy heard I liked Pings and he asked if I wanted his old Eye 2's. Of course I said hell yea! Got a set of Red dots, 3 - 9 matching numbers. Not BeCu's but thats ok. He didnt have the PW and still uses the SW. I asked my son if he wanted a set like dads and he said yes with very big eyes and a smile from ear to ear. He likes them and I gave him my 52, 56 & 60 to round it off. He has a pretty good set now. Cant wait to take him out this year.


----------



## Stretch

*Eye2 Red Steel*

Here is a pic of my Eye2 Red dot steel sticks a buddy gave me. My lil guy says they are his clubs like dads! He will use them when he plays and I have hit them a few times. Will put some new grips on them thats about all they need.

3 to 9, he didnt have the PW and is using the SW so if I throw in my 52, 56 & 60 it is a good set of irons.


----------



## Stretch

*Ping Piper H Putter*

Got me a new putter today. Wife wanted to get me one for my Bday but its halfway into the summer! Cant wait that long!!!

Well today on the way home from golfin I decided to stop in and hit the Ping Half Pipe again thinking that was the flat stick I was gonna get but I spent an hour hitting some new ones and some classics as well as everything else they had and really liked the look, feel, weight and stroke of the Piper H so thats what I got and cant wait to play it next week.

I walked over to look at the covers but they didnt have anything I liked so I headed to the counter and after ringing it up the girl went over to a bin and grabbed the head cover for my putter, stuck it on and said "Have a nice day!"

SWEET! New putter & head cover for half of what the Half Pipe was and I liked this one a heck of a lot more! Cant wait to go and hit it!


----------



## 373

Looks good... I have a Ping B60 putter that "looked right" to me for so long, but then the magic wore off. Lately, there's a variation on the Anser I saw that intrigues me. It's got a neck like the Zing, but the Anser head. I like it because I get distracted by the plumbers neck.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks Dennis! I really like it.

The old Bulls Eye wasnt cutting the mustard any more. Head looked off at address and always seemed to pull. I was then hitting an Asner knock off and that was good for a bit but the cheap plastic insert was getting loose and it made funny sounds and bounced off the face a few times so I knew it was time for something new.

I did check out the B60 & D66 but liked the Piper the best.


----------



## 373

When I got my B60, I never realized the head was so small compared to the heel to toe measurement on the other Ping putters, like the Anser. It just gave me too much to think about. To quote Roberto DiVicenzo, "I am a beeg stupid."


----------



## Surtees

Nice clubs Stretch I did like the putter I think thats one of the next things I need to update but I still like my current one so I'm not quiet sure what to do.


----------



## Stretch

Dennis, you have to like the look at address when putting for sure. If you have to think about the head, neck or any other factors of the putter you will 2 or 3 putt for sure. Break, and pace are enough dont need any distraction from old nellys construction!

Surtees, thanks! I really like that putter an if it stops raining this week I will get to put it to the test in some practice and hope to hit the links on the weekend, if not next for sure!

As for the Eye2's, looks like I am a collector now, got 2 sets of BeCu's and a set of steel ones. If anyone doesn't want their old Eye2's, I can help you to relocate them to a home that will give them proper care and the attention they deserve... yea, I will clean them, make them look sweet and hit them here and there and have them with their brothers where they can relax and have some fun with fellow Eyes.:laugh:


----------



## jamhassan

Do you want national or international club i have some photo of our national club.


----------



## 373

Stretch said:


> Dennis, you have to like the look at address when putting for sure.


And I might have found it. I just picked up a Ping i series Anser 4. In short, it's the heel/toe weighted Anser head, but with the same neck as the Zing instead of the offset plumbers neck. To me, this putter simply looks right. To its credit, it's slightly heavy, so I like it even better. Needless to say, (as it seems to be my habit), as soon as I get new clubs, I find myself in a situation of not being able to play for a week or so.

On the club front, I'm also seriously considering selling my Ping irons so I can replace them with the same thing fitted to me. I bought the standard black dot irons in case I didn't like them so they would be easier to sell. Now, I'm so in love with the feel that I want the fitted set.


----------



## Stretch

Hi Dennis,

I just checked out the differences in the putters you mentioned and the Asner4 is sweet!
It has a nice neck. The Zing looks pretty good as well. They are kinda like my Piper.
I dont like the crazy look of the regular Asner.

So I have to ask what happened? How come you cant try out the new flat stick? Did you get hurt? If so, I hope not too bad.

If you sell the Black Dot G15's, are you gonna get another set of G15's? Maybe try out the I15's?

Were you going to go to a cuatom fitter or have them do it at the big store you got the G15's from? I am curious what color and other tweaks they will do because I am a tall guy like you. If you do go and get fitted would you mind sharing the info? 

I think Golftown had the G15's on sale this or last week... cant remember. Well I wish you luck and keep us filled in if you get rid of the black dots and get new ones.


----------



## 373

I'm not hurt again or anything like that. I have the grandkids since last weekend and since my wife still works, I'm the babysitter during the day, so I haven't been able to play during the week and try out the new putter. The kids come back Friday night and fly out Saturday morning, so I'm planning on playing Saturday once I get them off to the airport.

Since my G15 irons are in real good condition, have regular shafts and original factory grips, plus they would include the sand wedge, gap wedge and lob wedge, I can easily sell them for more than the cost of the new set. Whether I stick with the G15's or try the i15's is a question I can't answer yet. Manny, one of the pros I work with, just got some S57 irons and used to hit i15's. If he still has them, I might get to try them to see whether I like them or whether I'd be better off staying with the bigger sole on the G15.

As for who should fit me, I would probably just wait for the Ping representative to come to the pro shop and go over to meet him or her whenever they were there. I don't know if Manny or Derrick, the other pro, could do it, but I don't see why not. It's just that I would like to talk about how I would like to stand so I can swing more around my body with irons like I do with a driver. Under those circumstances, the extra length club wouldn't want to be as upright. It might even be a degree flat for the swing plane I find most comfortable.

Going back to the putter, I love the square corners on the Anser head, but I've just never been able to get used to the plumber neck. Millions of people, including most tour pros, use a similar putter by one brand or another, but leave it to me not to be able to get along with the look half the world likes best. When I had a Ping Zing, I loved the tiny offset of that neck, so when I stumbled across the Anser 4, I knew it was the look I wanted.


----------



## Surtees

Well Dennis if you can upgrade to a fitted set and not have it cost you any money I think you'd be mad not too!!!! As for the G15 or i15's well thats up to yuo to decide. Good luck!


----------



## 373

Cost for cost, it's interesting that I can send my irons to Ping and have them modified for less than 1/3 of what new clubs would be, at cost.

In short, if I want 1" long, 1/16" fatter grips, 1* upright, regular steel shafts and new weights on the heads so they remain D1, it would cost me about $17 a club at our pro shop cost.

What it's come down to is, can I sell my set and buy the fitted set at a price with the difference being equal to what it would cost to simply have them rebuilt? Since G15 irons just went down in price while they ramp up the interest in the new G20 sets coming out in a couple months, I probably can't get enough for my set to make it worthwhile to buy new again.

Looks like I'll be using the old Titleists and Vokeys for a couple weeks while the Pings are in Phoenix.


----------



## Stretch

Dont you like the way Ping takes care of you Dennis? Bet you cant get that kind of service and a good price for the tweaks from most of the other club makers. 

So the sticks are off for a field trip and in a week or so you will have a set of brand new golf clubs setup perfectly for you. It almost doesnt get any better than that does it?

Did you have the local pro fit you or did you do it at the store?

Was curious about one line you typed..."I want 1" long, 1/16" fatter grips, 1* upright, regular steel shafts and new weights on the heads so they remain D1"

Is this what you are having done?


----------



## 373

What I'm going to do is send them off through the proshop where I work. One of our perqs to get equipment, or in this case the mods, done at cost.

I can either wait for the Ping rep to come through and we're not sure when that will be, or I can go to a near by Edwin Watts store and get fitted.

The lie is the main thing I'm concerned about. If I do the static fitting by just measuring my height, wrist to floor and hand, it suggests 2" longer and 4* upright, but the lie angle just seems way to ridiculous to me. What I quoted previously was just for example, but probably along the lines of what it will be.

I want to stand more upright and swing around myself on a flatter plane than I currently use. It'll be better for my back to make a stance more like I would have with a driver in my hand. In other words, I want to have the ball slightly farther away from me. That compromises the lie angle somewhat, but the question is, how much. The only way to know for sure is to put together a club from a Ping cart and use tape on the bottom to see if I torque the shaft in a way that lets the sole hit the ground properly, instead of flat or upright.

That could conceivably bring up the question of regular or stiff shafts. I would like to stay with regular shafts because they work better for me when I'm tired at the end of a round.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I dragged my self off my sick bed today and went and picked up my Ping S57 irons 4 to wedge.









By bighobit at 2011-07-06


----------



## Stretch

Nice Ping's Big Hobbit! Looking good! Nothing like a new set of clubs in the bag. Hope they serve you well.

What is the other Ping club there... looks like it says Tour S in red?

Hope you get better soon so you can go and hit them. I bet you hear them in the middle of the night calling for you... I know if I was in that spot, they would be screaming for me.

Curious, did you get fitted by a local shop, a pro or big store?


----------



## 373

Very nice! The Asst Pro at our course plays S57 irons and loves them. Use them in good health!

Secondary to my posts about selling my G15 set and replacing it with a new identical set fitted for me, it might not be worth the effort. I recently was told I could have the clubs modified, basically lengthened, the lie set, new oversize grips and reweighted. That's all true, but to go more than 1/2 inch over long, Ping won't guarantee they can keep the club to a D1 or D2 swing weight. They say it would be more like D5 or D6. That would definitely be too heavy for me to manage by the end of the day in the Florida heat.

I spoke to a guy at Ping today who spent a lot of time helping me understand what I could accomplish with mods to my clubs. (Thank you Ernie!) Basically, a change to graphite shafts would let me do a lot more as far as extra length and lighter swing weight. The thing is, the cost of the mods to graphite would reopen the question of whether to sell my irons and simply buy a new set.

When our Asst Pro is at work on Saturday, I'll sit down and look at all the options, but the costs involved might turn this into little else than a replacement of the grips with 1/16" oversize.


----------



## Surtees

Nice clubs Hobbit bet they'll help the recovery time your body will just want to get out and play them!

Oh Dennis way to many choices! goodluck with that!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Good spot Stretch. The wedge is a 47degree Tour S. I've ordered a 52degree to go with it.

My lad's a pro, and I got him to do all the meassuring. He's got all the gear like Trackman & Flightscope + we could do it with several different manufacturer's clubs.

The bag is driving the wife nuts! Its sat in the dining room and I keep dragging a club out and having a wiggle. When I picked them up I put my name down for Saturday's comp. Ideally I'd like a 1/2 hour on the practice ground with just the 7 iron from my old set and the Ping so I can sort out my yardages but I guess I'll just go and play - still weak as a kitten.


----------



## 373

This morning, I'm going to call the Golfsmith store where I got my Pings and ask what the trade value is against another set ordered new, to my specs, with graphite shafts so I can get the extra length. Depending what they say, I can compare the out of pocket expense to the cost from the shop and the value to what I could get on ebay. I know I would still save money through our proshop, but it might be interesting to see how worthwhile it would be... sort of a motivational thing.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> This morning, I'm going to call the Golfsmith store where I got my Pings and ask what the trade value is against another set ordered new, to my specs, with graphite shafts so I can get the extra length. Depending what they say, I can compare the out of pocket expense to the cost from the shop and the value to what I could get on ebay. I know I would still save money through our proshop, but it might be interesting to see how worthwhile it would be... sort of a motivational thing.




You've got to do it Dennis. You just won't rest, or be totally satisfied till you get them  Not only that, you know the new set with the graphite shafts will give you more length... can you accept 2nd best?


----------



## 373

Length is not an issue to me at all, so steel versus graphite has nothing to do with it in that regard.

I'm simply looking for a way to get a set fitted for me, without compromise, that I can still handle without having the swing weight be so heavy that I can't get the club around.

Worst case scenario is, I stick with what I've got and only change the grips. Next worst case, I have Ping adjust the lie to slightly upright and learn to play the ball closer to me instead of trying to fit and swing around myself like a normal size person would do.

There is another alternative, though it would be very expensive and require letting the Pings go... The weight system under the covers of the back cavities on the Titleist AP1 irons allows a bit more flexibility than the Ping G15 irons. I might come closer to what I want with a Titleist, but I like my Pings so much I don't want to start over.

It's height discrimination I tell you...


----------



## Big Hobbit

Sorry Dennis I thought you were refering to length of shot, not shaft. I've just had another read of your earlier posts and now see what your getting at.

4* upright is one 'ell of a shift away from regular. Also, if your going for longer shafts and swing on a flatter plane I'd expect a more flatter lie rather than upright. I guess you are suffering lower back problems and are trying for something more of an upright stance. I can't remember how much Ping's can be knocked up from standard but I'd ask before getting them adjusted, especially as they're cast not forged.

If you're going more upright, and I guess a hand and arms swing to protect the back you'll lose some distance but the extra length in the shaft may compensate for that.

My Ping's are Green dot, which are 2.25 upright, and is a change from regular for me. And also from the point of view of a bad back and now a hands and arms swing... being hit by a car at speed when you're on the sidewalk isn't a pleasant experience.


----------



## 373

The 4* upright spec is just ridiculous, but it's based on my height, wrist to floor measurement and typical shot shape, the stuff Ping asks to make a basic spec for you. On the other hand, when I hit balls off a plate the other day, using a Mizuno 5 iron that was 1" extra long, I barely reflected any need for my iron to be upright at all. If I played an iron 2" longer, what would be black dot at standard length would become 3* upright at the same posture I currently have.

Yes, I want to stand more upright. Basically, I would like to emulate the same posture a person 5'10" tall with a black dot iron could accomplish naturally. That's the height clubs are made to accommodate by virtue of their normal length and lie. I do have some mionr back problems, nothing really serious, but I've fallen into a bit of a trap here. Having fallen in love with the feel of the Ping G15 irons, plus knowing they are supposed to be adjustable, complicated by information from our Asst Pro, I think I'm hoping to accomplish more than Ping can actually do for me.

I need to talk to one of the 3 pros at the course and see how they might have me set up. Some years ago, as I reported here, the pro I went to for lessons suggested I was too upright in my swing, even though I was bent over so much. THAT was hard on the back. His suggestion was to try a consciously flatter swing. I don't suppose I've actually done that since then.


----------



## GolfDealNetwork

Hi GolfBum - How do you like the TaylorMade Mid Rescues? I am an old school golfer and have been contemplating buying the TaylorMade Mid Rescues. Any feedback would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## 373

*Big Disappointment*

I am sorry to have to write this, but it should be something everyone considering a set of fitted clubs should know.

For the last few months as I've tried to figure out how to arrange for a set of Ping irons that fit their specs for my size, I was made to understand they could produce this set, yet manufacture it to swing weights that I could handle.

Unfortunately, this is not exactly true.

Using steel shafts, they cannot produce a set of irons to my specs without the swing weight being in the vicinity of D7, at the least. Even if I went to graphite shafts, which I dislike, somewhere around D4 would be the least they could get it down to.

I'm really disappointed about this. I like the feel of my Ping G15 irons, but I'm going to talk to some friends at Titleist to find out what they are capable of doing with their AP1 irons. I say that because along with Ping, they are the company with a design that includes a variety of weight ports in the back of the club. If they can make a set of irons an inch longer at a lower swing weight than Ping, I may go with that instead.

In the meantime, I guess I'm stuck adapting my big body to off the shelf spec clubs. I'm not complaining as such because I know the Ping fitting system has helped a lot of people enjoy clubs that work a lot better for them. I'm just tired of always falling outside the capability of normal design parameters.

What to do next? I don't know. One of the guys I work with suggested having Golfsmith build a set of Snake Eye clubs for me. I don't know what they could do that Ping couldn't, but the quality of his Snake Eye set is pretty impressive. On the other hand, he's a normal size person with no serious spec differences than normal.


----------



## Stretch

Sorry to hear this Dennis but I have to ask a couple of questions.

Didnt you buy a stock black dot set? Thats Pings off the shelf set in a way.
You never actually got fit before buying from what I remember reading.
You got the black dots and are looking to change them to what you should be hitting, correct?

If this is the case, could you get a set of G15's, the way you want them, swing weight, length and lie, if you went in and went through a complete fitting and had Ping make them?

The only reason I ask is because you are now talking about a custom set of snake eyes or custom AP1s. That wouldnt be the same as buying stock and trying to adjust them to something that fits you to a T.


----------



## 373

I know sometimes I tend to get wordy, but I had been trying to be brief...

To bring things up to date...

Yes, I did buy black dots, questioning whether I would like them. I like them and wanted to then be fitted for a set made for me. At the same time it was suggested that Ping could modify my current set via removing weight ports on the clubs and putting in lighter weights when the shafts were lengthened. To a certain extent, that's true, but not to the extent my specs would demand.

No, I did not initially go through a big formal fitting procedure, more a rudimentary measurement at Golfsmith to suggest I should have longer clubs.

I have since been fitted using the Mizuno and Ping cart systems and come up with pretty much the same specs originally suggested.

No, Ping can neither build or modify my current clubs and come up with anything in a steel shaft that will be under D7 in the long irons. More on that in a minute. I could spend a lot more money and go to graphite shafts to get the extra length, but I much prefer steel.

Part of this has to do with the Pings starting out slightly heavier than the set of Titleists. Ping also increases in swing weight as you progress from the long irons to the wedges. For example, my Ping 4 iron is D1 and my lob wedge is D6. On the other hand, Titleist and some other brands keep the swing weight consistent throughout the set.

The point is, if I'm going to work with something around D3, it would be in my best interest, age being what it is, to keep the scoring clubs within a workable swing weight range. With Ping, the 7 iron and up would be in the E swing weight range with longer steel shafts.

I love the feel of my Ping irons and I'm not in a hurry to get rid of them. Certain technology they provide might not be as well achieved in a Titleist or custom built Snake Eye club. Only time will tell. This is going to be an experiment and maybe it will succeed or maybe it will fail. At the worst, I'll go back to the Ping irons and just have to be the usual curmudgeonly old fart I am.

Next, the idea about Snake Eyes... Like Maltby, the other most common quality club component available, Snake Eyes has a variety of heads with weights that could be varied in the heads to produce a club with a longer shaft and a lighter head. The difference between Maltby and Snake Eyes is, Golfsmith has Snake Eyes heads in stock to play touchy feely with. I could have something like a 5 or 6 iron built and see how well I thought it worked, then have a set built if the results were positive.

What the club builder at Golfsmith warned me about is this. He's not sure how productive a club at my specs might be. He went on to explain that there should be a combination of swing speed applied with a balancing act of weight at that speed. At some point there is a diminishing return, a declining effect on the ball caused by drastically reduced clubhead weight even as speed increases. His final comment echoed the folks from Ping, that graphite might be the only way to come as close as possible.

In other words, I've been warned, (problems of my height again), that to produce a set of clubs to my suggested spec might be able to be done, but would result in a clubhead so light I might actually hit the ball shorter distances with reduced feel. The problem is, nobody knows the boundaries of this theory because it is different for different people. You might be able to hit some club well that I couldn't get around my neck at all.

As I hope you can now see, my dilemma is on one hand, interesting as a golfer learning about club construction, but frustrating because the golfer I'm trying to build a set of clubs for me ME... damn it!

As for why Titleist? Simply because for a long time I used Titleist clubs, then went through a bunch of other things trying anything I could afford, usually selling the previous set in the process and returning to an old set of Titleists, often wondering why I tried anything else. I'd go back to Titleist simply because I happen to know a few people there and can get a truthful answer about what's possible with no concern that I'm simply being sold something.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks for answering and explaining a bit further. I wasnt sure if the G15s could be custom built to your specs from scratch.

Being 6' 6" myself, I know how hard it is to adapt to the world of 5' 8" - 5'10" average people standard. I get a lot of "wow, you are tall, do you have custom clubs" while golfing and I usually stand next to the person and show them my wrist to floor is usually about the same as theirs. I guess I got lucky with my 34" wrist to floor measurement that allows me to play off the shelf sticks. Blue dot lie makes it more comfy at address and helps with my somewhat vertical swing.

Hopefully some tall golfer will win the megabucks some day and come out with a TGS brand of clubs to help us tall guys out. Tall Guy Sticks - like big and tall clothes stores. One can dream...

Well I wish you luck in your quest and do let us know how you progress.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Dennis, the standard Ping G15 swingweight is D0 for 3 iron thru to 9 iron, and only shifts to D2 for the pitching wedge and gap wedge, D4 for the SW & D6 for the LW. Bearing in mind most wedges aren't hit full out I wouldn't worry about the swingweight on them too much.

PING : Clubs : Irons

Ping will fit the Nippon shafts, which are at least 15g lighter than their own propriety brand, or at least they will in Europe. This would certainly allow you to stay pretty much at D1 or D2 thru to the wedges. Also, my Ping's are an inch longer than standard for Ping but are 3/4 inch longer than standard for Callaway & Titliest.


----------



## 373

Stretch - Are your wrists really only 34" from the floor? Mine are 39"... I was once told I had a short upper arm, but a 5" difference between the two of us only being 1" different in height is really something.

BH - I see the chart you are talking about, but based on my serial number, I was told they went from D1-D6. My set starts at the 4 iron. I didn't question it because I was talking to the folks at Ping, not looking at something on the web.

As far as using the Nippon shaft, I'll call Ping back, but I wonder why they wouldn't mention that as as an alternative when I spoke to them in the first place? Interesting...


----------



## Stretch

DennisM said:


> Stretch - Are your wrists really only 34" from the floor? Mine are 39"... I was once told I had a short upper arm, but a 5" difference between the two of us only being 1" different in height is really something.


Yes Dennis. I am 6'6" and have a 34" W2F measure. I just checked again. I could actually shoot shorter clubs because I choke up a bit to get my swing plane the way I like it. If I grab the stick at the top or a normal grip, on all my irons, I tend to hit them off a bit. Sometime a little more turf than I like or slice a bit. I do use a regular grip on my 3W and have developed a good swing that I can play a bit of a fade on. I dont use a D or 5W but have thrown my 4H in the bag for some punch/rough shots. That stick I grab about mid grip. All others I grip a lil more than half way down the grip.


----------



## Rothenfield

I'm not seeing many "pics" of clubs. If you want this Forum to be more appealing, there has to be more images. The blogeshere is stupid that way.


----------



## 373

If you go through the whole thread, there are plenty of pics, but there will always be a lot more discussion about clubs once a pic is put up. What we need is for more people to support the industry and buy more golf clubs! Yeah, that's the ticket... Everyone go out and buy new clubs... TODAY!!!


----------



## Rothenfield

On it Boss! Hope to have pics in the next year or two.


----------



## 373

Rothenfield said:


> On it Boss! Hope to have pics in the next year or two.


LOL - We'll be waiting, but if you don't have anything now, shop carefully. I don't want to hear any complaining because you rushed into a set you don't like just because I said you need to put pictures in the thread... but get your ass in gear. Take off work today, (tell them Super Mod Miller said it was OK), use all your children's college funds and buy something expensive!

Then put up pictures...


----------



## broken tee

> Everyone go out and buy new clubs... TODAY!!!


Dennis: I'd like to see 63 next May


----------



## 373

I've been scoring very sporadically in recent months, 75 today, 85 tomorrow.

When I've played badly, I just seem to make bogey after bogey, like I just don't have any feel on those days.

On the other hand, when I've played well, I've played like I did when I was younger. I used to be very consistent, making a ton of pars and having 3 or 4 holes where I might make birdies or bogeys to determine whether I was over or under. The point is, I haven't made a lot of birdies lately, but instead of making bogeys, I seem to be making double bogeys.

I feel like those days it's easy to point to one really bad shot a hole that costs me one or two more. On those good days, I need to concentrate on fairways and greens, then let my putting take care of itself. It goes without saying that I could help myself if I would go practice some. Wish there was a range where I could hit balls somewhere near here.


----------



## 373

Those of you who have followed my attempts to get a set of irons fitted to me might find this interesting.

I spoke to a technical person at The Golfworks today. He explained some things to me that give me reasonable hope. Unfortunately, their counter balance gadgets won't work with an extended club. You have to replace the shaft and I don't want to go to that expense right now.

What he suggested is this. If I extend the irons 1", the swing weight will go up 6 points. With the old Titleists, they will go from D0 to D6. Every 4 grams of counterweight drops the swing weight by 1 point, so the closer I come to 24 grams, the closer I get to my original swingweight.

He went on to say if I got grips that were heavier than the current grips, that would be one way to replace some weight. The Titleists have 50 gram Tour Velvet grips and I'm thinking I'll change them for midsize Lamkin Perma Wrap grips that weigh 66 grams each. Only 8 grams per club to go.

He went on to say I could put lead tape on the shaft and carefully install the grips over them if I could find a position for the tape that didn't feel like a lump under the grip. I'm not totally sure about that idea, but here's what I'm going to do.

My Titleists go 4-Gap Wedge. I also have a 50* Vokey around here somewhere. I have an extension and I have a leftover Perma Wrap Midsize... so I'm in a good position to try this on one club and see whether the grip really brings the swing weight back within a tolerable realm. I have some lead tape too, little pieces about 1" x 1/4",,, I don't think they could weigh much, so I rather doubt I could put enough on each club, but we'll see.

The other alternative was a bit deep and for the sake of decent power tools, I'd need a friend to help me. The tech said I could use the hardrock maple extension plugs and drill a hole in the butt end. Into that hole I could epoxy tungsten pellets, making it pretty easy to assign more weight to the absolute butt of the club, making the best counter balance of all.

At least now I know the equation for the swing weight and counter balance. Sooner or later, I'll decide what to try.


----------



## Tim

Dennis, I dont understand.
Why is it so important for you to lose this weight?


----------



## 373

Tim - If my wife saw your comment, she would immediately lecture me about the size of my stomach!

When you lengthen a club, the feel you get is that there is a lot more weight out on the clubhead end. This can slow your swing speed, throw off your timing and simply make you tired, specially someplace like here in Miami where the heat is such a component of a round.

Counter balancing the club so the swing weight goes back down around the area where it started leaves you with as little of those problems as possible. With luck and some good planning, you wind up with a longer club that is still around D0 or D1 swing weight. Since we're talking about grams here, it might not sound like much, but believe me when I tell you that you would easily feel the difference between a club at D0 and one at D6.


----------



## Tim

Gotcha....


----------



## 373

There actually is another aspect to this and that is, as you lengthen and counter balance a club, the total weight of the club goes up too. If I went to the extreme a Ping fitting suggested of 2" extra long and stuck with a steel shaft, the amount of total weight in the club would also become a bit tiresome to keep swinging, but swing weight is what we notice the most.

To a certain extent, that is what's behind the success of the higher quality custom club makers like Snake Eyes and Maltby. They each have a few iron heads with weight ports in them. They, unlike most brand name manufacturers, have created more room for their head to be lighter. Unfortunately, (so I've been told), there can be a point of diminishing returns where you reach a balance point between how fast you swing, but with so much less weight in the head that you don't hit it as far. I'm not absolutely sure how true that is or whether that point would be so far out of the realm of a reasonable weing weight, maybe something in the A or B range.


----------



## Tim

I wonder, if the club is longer and you dont have to reach as farto get to the ball, will the weight matter as much as you think it will?
They make extensions, what if you extended some of your current clubs 2 inches to try them out? Just to see what will happen.


----------



## 373

Hi Tim - I did that when I was in high school and college, back when I was strong enough to deal with the extra weight. It wasn't pretty then and I doubt I could handle it now. If I extend my clubs 1" and they go from D0 to D6, they will be at a swing weight that the tour pros don't even use.


----------



## Tim

You were talking about counterbalancing with lead tape. What if you put the weight inside the end of the shaft?


----------



## 373

I asked about that, but the tech felt it might eventually work its way loose and slide up and down the shaft.


----------



## Tim

Ya, I could see how that could happen.


----------



## 373

A friend suggested something interesting. Ping has graduated swing weights through a set like my G15 irons. Titleist, on the other hand, tends to keep their swing weight at 1 particular level. 

What was suggested is whether I might find more success with the shorter clubs by varying the amount of extra length or the application of lead tape, (if I go that route), to create a set from D1 in the low irons to something around D4 in the short irons. I'm not sure how I feel about this idea.

The other suggestion, one that would accomplish the same thing and might be even easier on me, would be to graduate the amount of extension I put in each iron. For example, let's say I extend the 4-5-6-7 iron by 1"... Then extend the 8-9-PW-GW-SW by 1-1/4"... (I'm not sure I'm going to bother with a lob wedge from now on)

The more comfortable I am with the scoring clubs certainly has to be a step in the right direction.

This project is approaching the level of brain overload.


----------



## Tim

What if you REMOVED some weight from the club head?


----------



## 373

Tim said:


> What if you REMOVED some weight from the club head?


I wouldn't feel comfortable drilling into the clubheads or grinding on them to reduce weight. I think the attractiveness of some Maltby iron heads are the variable weight ports on the back. You simply unscrew them and screw in a lighter or heavier screw that either adds or reduced weight in the head.

I played 9 holes with the Titleist irons this morning and they felt good the few times I hit the ball on the face. I should try hitting it on the face more often!

Monday afternoon when I get home from a doctor appointment, I'm going to strip the grips off, clean the shafts and check my supplies to see if I need to order anything else besides the new grips. I already have a couple extenders and a couple of the same grips I'm going to order, so I'll test a club to see if the counter balance comes out right. I'm kind of wondering if I could get used to D2 without having to further counter balance the club with lead tape under the grip.

I guess at some point, I need to decide what to do with the Ping irons. They feel so good I hate to abandon them. I guess I hit the Titleists equally as far, so at some point in the future, I need to decide whether to sell them. If this experiment is successful, I might decide to duplicate it on the Pings too. 

This has been quite a learning experience, but at the same time, a lot of fun.


----------



## Stretch

Dennis - Normally I wouldnt trade sticks but since my Ping collection is growing I could trade you my Wilson's. They are right in the weight range you are looking for!

Kidding aside, this is quite the experiment you have undertaken and I hope something works out that you like and doesnt cost you an arm & leg. Being a tall guy myself I can understand the frustration with everything being made for 5'8" people and having to adapt. I guess I got lucky I have long arms. Now if we start talking shoes.... thats another thing. I find it almost impossible to find 15/16's at 99% of the places I look. Some ask why I dont have golf spikes, I cant even imagine trying to find those. Every golf store I go in tops out at 12/13. My sneakers work just fine for me.

This actually came up in todays round. Got paired up with a single and he commented on how tall I was, he was like 5'6", he wondered if I had to get custom clubs. I showed him as we stood side by each that our wrist were the same height and swung his iron and let him try mine. He was confused as to how I could do it and then I explained the wrist to floor measure.

Keep pluggin, you will get something that you like and can hit and I like the updates and you play trying this and that.


----------



## Tim

Thats my problem, Im not as tall as you, im 6'2" but I need 1" over clubs.
I dont have gorilla arms.


----------



## Stretch

Tim said:


> Thats my problem, Im not as tall as you, im 6'2" but I need 1" over clubs.
> I dont have gorilla arms.


Good one Tim! These gorilla arms have made me a lot of money over the years finishing concrete and doing custom ceilings. I dont really mind having to use standard clubs rather than having something custom made. I have a hard enough time finding pants and shoes that fit.


----------



## Kabilos

Stretch said:


> Good one Tim! These gorilla arms have made me a lot of money over the years finishing concrete and doing custom ceilings. I dont really mind having to use standard clubs rather than having something custom made. I have a hard enough time finding pants and shoes that fit.


I agree with you Stretch. Finding shoes is a pita.. I stand about 6'3" and typically rock a size 15 and finding spikes was a pain until I looked online and found Footjoy stocking them online. I ended up buying a pair of Footjoy Style: 54049 - all brown, Size: 15; Width: Medium for $65. I went to my local shop and found the same pair smaller sizes for even more. 

I don't think I'll ever buy anything retail again that I don't absolutely need that very moment that I can't live without.

I have been following the journey of DennisM and just recently purchased a set of G10 Green Dots at the request of my buddy who is a junior pro. I hit them for a half dozen rounds and then started playing the internet game and came across the measuring chart. Went back to where I purchased the clubs and they had an NFlight simulator and club fitting cart and got them officially fitted and adjusted for my size. I was worried that having them bent was going to cost me something and it didnt end up costing me a dime.

Added a I15 Driver set from my buddy with Diamana D Shafts, now to stop me from slicing the ball and I'll be a happy camper.

*Pics to follow soon*


----------



## 373

Hi Kabilos... Welcome to the forum.

As I mentioned before, I've been very disappointed that Ping couldn't build me something from scratch and stay within useful swingweight ranges. I was more disappointed that Ping didn't suggest any ability to counterbalance the set the way The Golfworks can.

It's great you found someone to work on the lie of your irons. A lot of places around here won't work on anything but forged clubs.

At 6'3" you can understand how I feel at 6'7" when I bend over double to hit a SW. My wife teases me that I should hit more wedge shots because bending over is as close to exercise as I get.

As for the shoes, I wear size 14 and it's obvious looking at the size charts that I have it a lot easier than you. If you haven't already tried Shoes, Boots, Sandals - Kids', Men's, Women's Shoes Online | Shoes.com, I recommend them.

As sort of an update, I'm having thoughts about which set I want to mod. If I mod the Titleists and like them well enough, I could sell my Pings for a pretty good amount of money.

BUT, and this is a big but, what the guys at The Golfworks taught me about counterbalancing has made it possible to keep the Pings at the same swingweight and the new technology is probably prudent for my game.

Right now I have the Pings back in the bag, trying to decide which set I want to mess with.

The plan is to use carbon graphite extensions that are simple and quick to put some epoxy on and then slip the extension into the shaft. At that point, a little plug gets tapped down inside to lock it in place. These particular extensions have little detentes every 1/2", so keeping the hacksaw blade in the correct place is easy.

About 24 hours later, the new grips would go on. They will be Lamkin Perma Wrap 3/32" oversize grips, weighing just under 80 grams each. That will be a 30 gram difference between the original and the replacement grips, more than enough to get me back the 24 grams I need to offset the 6 swingweight points the clubs would gain by the 1" extra length.

I wish there was a bigger selection of grips in the 70-80 gram range, but they're pretty limited. I really like the OEM grips from Ping, but even going with their midsize or jumbo, they don't increase in weight as much as I need.

I don't have time to do anything with it this week anyway, so I'll just keep thinking about which set to do it to, at which point I'm sure I'll be sorry and change my mind. ;-)


----------



## Stretch

Hi Kabilos - Welcome aboard!!!

Good to have another tall guy hitting Pings on the site. Cant wait to see the pics of your sticks. You said got Green dots, I was curious as to what you had them bent to? At 6'3" you would probably be a Blue or Black dot... unless you had longer or shorter arms. Put some pics up, post your sticks in your sig and have some fun!!!

For the shoes, I wear a 15 as well, I never imagined getting golf shoes. Hard enough finding sneakers & boots, golf shoes???? Yea right. The boxes only go to 13 on the shelves... you have been there, done that I am sure. I might have to look into online but sometimes thats a crap shoot because not all brands fit the same.

"The journey of DennisM" Good line! Now thats a story! I am glad he shares his story and wish more would as well. Makes for some good reading and thinking and posting! Thanks Dennis!:thumbsup:

I hope one of you guys puts up some pics, havent had one in a long time. Maybe I will put up a few of all of my sticks. That could be a new addition... Show me your sticks!!! All of them! I got 3 full sets and 2 partials kicking around and I am sure some of you can out stick me!


----------



## Kabilos

Stretch said:


> Hi Kabilos - Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> Good to have another tall guy hitting Pings on the site. Cant wait to see the pics of your sticks. You said got Green dots, I was curious as to what you had them bent to? At 6'3" you would probably be a Blue or Black dot... unless you had longer or shorter arms. Put some pics up, post your sticks in your sig and have some fun!!!


Stretch, 

When I did the online Measure it put me in between Green dots and White dots. My wrist to floor measured like 38.5 and wrist to tip of middle finger was 8 inches. 

When I got measured by the pro at my local Ping retailer, he measured me and ended up putting me right between the 2 sets and said it was pretty good for my buddy "eyeballing it" and after hitting a few off the board he adjusted my clubs to a 1° upright. Since then I have only had a chance to hit the range to practice and played 18 holes the other day.. While I saw a bit of a difference, there is still much I need to gain to get my game going in the right direction.


----------



## Stretch

Since we havent had any pics in a bit I took some of all my Pings. I couldnt fit the other 2 sets in and they are off in the cellar anyways.

On the left we have the bag I play.
We got my Blue dots in a TM bag my friend gave me with the Piper as the putter and my Ram 3w, 5w and 4h.

In the middle are my Ti D,3w & 5w with my Black dot irons and my BullsEye putter.

On the right are the start of my Red dot set I am working on.








[/IMG]


Below are the 2 BeCu sets I have. Its tough to see the difference but man is there one. The Blues I play and havent polished since I got them and they have this nice dark patina color and they have shiny sections from hitting the grass and sand and buff themselves as you use them. Kind of hard to explain, if you had a set or seen them in person you would understand. The Black dots havent seen action since I got the Blues and have remained shiny and polished and look really sweet.








[/IMG]


----------



## 373

Interesting idea. Maybe when I get home from the orthopedist this morning, I'll get out my 3 sets and take pictures. One of them, a set of Titleist 690.CB irons, has apparently become something with a cult following. Made in 2005 and with half a dozen other cavity back styles with a muscle in the cavity, for some reason the 690.CB is looked upon with reverence among Titleist purists.


----------



## Tim

You could get a set of knee pads and put snow tire spikes in em and golf from your knees. 
At 6'7" you should be about 5'7" on your knees. Perfect hight for standard length clubs.


----------



## 373

I like that idea. I'd still be taller than Ian Woosnam.


----------



## 373

Late last night I ordered the Lamkin Perma Wrap grips. They are 1/16" oversize, a typical midsize, but with a 580 core, so when I put them on the 600 core shafts, the grip will wind up slightly fatter. I've done this before and know it will be comfortable.

I also bought the extenders and based on the weight of the grip being lighter than the one I originally had in mind, I'll probably go with 3/4" extra to save a few swing weight points. If I had been able to find a 75-80 gram grip in midsize with a 600 core, I would have been able to offset a lot more of the swing weight increase from lengthening the irons.

Understanding what I've recently learned about counterbalancing a golf club, I don't understand the attraction of the ultra light grips some companies are promoting. A typical Golf Pride Tour Velvet grip, (very popular as an OEM grip), weighs on average 50 grams. Some of the new light grips are 25 grams. That means the installation of those grips would amount to a swing weight increase of about 4-5 points. If it doesn't, I'd sure love to know why.


----------



## 373

I thought I had my Monday planned with the arrival by Fedex of the grips and extensions. Then I learned Fedex doesn't deliver ground shipments on Monday. What's up with that?


----------



## 373

Everything arrived a few minutes ago and I've done the gap wedge first because I also have a Vokey 50* wedge I can use tomorrow morning and not get caught with 1/2 a set done.

In short, it looks like it's going to work.

Here's the original D0 swingweight with the Titleist grip.









Here's the extender, the plug that goes in it to hold it tightly, (it gets epoxy too), and the new Lamkin Perma Wrap Midsize grip.


----------



## 373

I guess the forum won't allow so much memory in a post when I try to put all the pictures together.

Here's the end of the job...

Here's the assembled extension in the shaft. Note the marks on the extender every 1/2". They are detentes that help you get the saw started in the right place. It only takes about 15 seconds to saw through one.









I put a piece of 3 gram lead tape on the butt of the grip to help with the counterbalance. I might get some more and put 2 pieces on each. It's flat enough that you don't feel it under the grip at all. Obviously the shaft extender has been cut to a 1" extension.









I got it all taped up with double sided tape, ready for the new grip to go on. It was about this point when I said a little prayer for this to work.

The grip is on and I let it cure for a few minutes after I straightened it. The new swingweight is now D1.


----------



## 373

A buddy of mine suggested something I wish I had thought of before. It might be worth trying.

He said I could get some real heavy duty bolts at Home Depot or Lowes and epoxy them into the 7/16" opening in the butt end of the extension. That would make up a LOT of swingweight, maybe letting me get the club even longer, but still counterbalanced more.

I'm going to look into this.


----------



## Tim

Hope it works. Pins and needles.


----------



## Surtees

Nice work Dennis!


----------



## 373

I played 9 holes this morning and hit the gap wedge 3 times. I felt like I hit it flush on the two full shots, but it didn't fly the distance I expected. Not sure why. On the bump and run I hit, it worked well.


----------



## Tim

good to hear it sounds like its gonna work. 
Im wanting to order some new Winn Xi7 7Xi jumbo grips, but am having a hard time finding a place that carries them. Where did you get your grips and extensions?


----------



## 373

Hi Tim - I ordered my stuff through Golfsmith, but the biggest selection of stuff I know if from The GolfWorks - The Source for Golf Grips, Shafts, OEM Golf Clubs, Clubmaking Tools and Supplies

I onlyt went to Golfsmith because I wanted other stuff at the same time.


----------



## Tim

:thumbsup:
Now all I need is 240 bucks for all the stuff to do the job.


----------



## Rothenfield

I finally have a club-set that I want to show-off.
My old MacGregor bag has some new tenants.

Driver & 5 wood: Callaway Big Bertha Steelhead. (I also have the 3+ wood).
Hybrid: 18 degree.
Irons: Ping Eye 2 Black Dot- 4 thru 9. (I’ve replaced the 2 & 3i’s with the hybrid).
Wedges: Ping Eye 2 Black Dot- W & S.
Putter: Palmer “The” Original blade.

Now, if I can just find my way to the course.


----------



## Stretch

Thats a good looking setup. I see you got a stand bag, they are great because they work for walking and carts and are a lot easier at the range.

Is the putter the stick below the W?

Curious why the D & 5? I can see D & 3 or 3 & 5 but D & 5 seemed odd.


----------



## Rothenfield

As for the club selection Stretch, you give me too much credit as to knowing what the heck I’m doing. I don’t. I plan on carrying the 1, 3, & 5 in my bag because they look cool with their matching covers. Although, I seem to hit the 5 with it's fiberglass shaft just about as far as the 3 with it's steel shaft. I bought the bag almost 10 years ago when I had a set of old cavity backed Mac’s. It has been collecting dust until now. I’m glad I didn’t let my wife sell it during our garage sell. Yes, that's the old blade Palmer blade putter next to the W. For such an old putter, it has a great feel IMHO. But what do I know.


----------



## Stretch

So I went to meet someone to buy a Red dot W & S to finish off my Red dot set and he was a bit late because the other guy didnt show up. He was selling the other guy the 3 - 9 and I was gonna get the W & S. Well they were not Red dots but Blue dots. I looked the W & S over, sweet, nice grooves, sole, face, shaft, labels looking good, only needed grips and gave him the 50. He told me about the other guy and asked if I want the 3 - 9 for another 20! I looked them over and they were in great shape. Needed new grips but grooves and soles were sweet so I said ok.

Got home and really looked them over and I ended up with a matching SN set of steel Blue dot Eye 2's. Shafts and labels were really nice shape as well as the head, sole and grooves, just need grips and all for $70! Thats like 7.70 a stick or something like that!

So now I got my back up set of Blue dots. Gotta look for some polishing tips on steel clubs and see what I can do to these. These could even be my travel clubs or something like that. Hey for an extra 20 I had to go for it. I think he felt bad because he thought they were Red dots... not sure how you could mix up those colors unless you were color blind.. I didnt ask.

I also got a new/used putter from someone I know. Its an Odyssey C something... cant remember. It the classic style, hits pretty good. Will put up pics of my new sticks when I get a chance.

I also made a fatty grip for my Ping putter. It feels good and hits pretty straight. I made it this week but it snowed today so I didnt get to golf! I really wanted to try it out on the links today. Not very happy but hey, whatch ya gonna do!


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW

*New Sticks*

I just picked these up and love them. Easy to hit and great feel.

Matt


----------



## 373

Congratulations on the new clubs. I hope they are kind to you.


----------



## Surtees

oh nice and shiney glad you like them!


----------



## Surtees

My new putter sorry it's a double post but it needed top make an appearance here too


----------



## 373

When they arrive in the next week or so, I'll have to take a new picture.

When I got my Ping G15 irons about 10 months ago, in the back of my mind I had a small concern that I really liked the compromise of the i15 set better. The G15 is so ridiculously easy to hit that I went with it at the time, but in the back of my mind, I always felt I still had the skill to move the ball a bit and that the i series might suit me better.

Today I ran across a deal I couldn't refuse. I was offered a set of demo i15 irons, 3-PW in excellent condition, stiff steel shafts, at a price that was less than what I can probably sell my G15s for. I'll sell my 4-LW and have to replace my gap, sand and possibly lob wedges. (Not hot and bothered about the lob wedge) I have a Vokey gap and sand wedge in the closet sitting next to a Bertha gap, sand and lob wedge. The Vokeys are legal grooves and the Callaways are not, but 2024 isn't exactly around the corner, so I really don't care which direction I go, unless I come across some good Ping wedges too. 

I'll keep my G15 driver, 3 wood and hybrids in some combination. 

And contrary to what I kept telling myself, I bought a dozen of the new Titleist NXT balls in optic yellow today. I wasn't going to spend the money for what difference I may or may not recognize over playing Pinnacles, but what the hell, right?


----------



## 373

After a ridiculous set of circumstances I will relate below, I have finally received the Ping i15 irons mentioned in my post above. Here they are, with an assortment of other stuff currently in the bag while I figure out the best 14 clubs for me to carry.

The driver is a 9* Ping G15. The two G15 hybrids are 17* and 20*, the 17* being a very good substitute for the 3 wood, which I will be selling since I can't hit it consistently. The putter is a Ping Anser 4. 

The new irons, (used but in excellent shape actually), are 3-PW, stiff steel shafts, standard length and lie, (black dot). I had fun hitting the 3 iron a few times today, but I doubt I'll carry it in the eventual mix since the 20* hybrid covers that distance nicely with more consistency.

For the moment, the gap, sand and lob wedge are matching 2002 Callaway Big Berthas. Today I used a 50* and 56* set of Vokey wedges and they might as well have stayed home. They refused to behave in my hands and cost me quite a few strokes. In fact, the strokes I lost shooting 80 were caused almost completely by clubs other than the new irons.

Compared to my Ping G15 irons, which will probably be bought by my regular playing partner, I hit these clubs a tiny bit longer, due entirely to trajectory since the lofts are 1* weaker in most cases.I don't expect to be changing which club I hit anywhere on the course, at least not yet.










The story of aggrivation trying to buy these irons will be funny someday... Hopefully someday soon because it's still going on. I bought the clubs on line. When I did so, there was no selection to buy customized lie or length. Essentially, it said I would receive black dot, standard lie and length. 

What came was 1.5" extra long, 4 degrees upright, had jumbo grips and the swingweight was E0. Now, I'm 6'7" tall and 40 years ago, that spec might have fit me, but now, I'm 62 years old and I could probably swing those things for about 5 holes before I'd be unable to lift my arms.

I arranged to send them back and ordered the replacements at the same time. After 4 days, I hadn't gotten an email to suggest they had been shipped, so I called Golfsmith. They couldn't find the order number anywhere in the system, so we placed another order. Those are the clubs that arrived yesterday.

Last night I got an email saying the lost order had shipped. Unfortunately, I couldn't catch them before they left the shipping point, so they will arrive Friday and I'll have to send them back too. The sales rep did suggest I open them and keep the set that appeared to be in better condition. I felt that was a really nice thing to do, but the description on what I got was rated excellent and the set about to arrive is rated good. He suggested I look at them anyway to see whether they might be blue dot, (1* upright), or regular shafts like I would have preferred. I guess considering what happened with the first set, anything is possible, but I doubt it.

In the meantime, my wife is in Jamaica visiting her 95 year old mother, who recently had a slight stroke. She's doing very well and it looks like she'll be back to herself soon. That means I have two goals while she is gone, play golf every day and don't cook a single meal for myself. So far, I'm succeeding wildly!


----------



## stevel1017

Don't have any pics, but picked up new sticks (had been using irons made for my Dad 20 years ago) and older Cleveland XLS driver and 3 wood.
Got the Mizuno JPX-800 irons with the 4 and 5 Hybrid (all graphite shafts), and the RBZ driver, 3 and 5 woods. Kept my old friends the 52* and 56* wedges. Only had a chance to play 9 with them, but loved how easy the irons are to hit, and the distance of the RBZ's. I didn't have the driver at the time, so teed off with the 3 wood, 4th hole up hill into the wind carried it 197 yards (marked with my skycaddie)
iron flight is higher than my old clubs, and hybrids fly high and long. I will have to get used to new distances, of course, but all in all so far very pleased with the set


----------



## 373

In the finally ended saga of the Ping i15 irons, the other set arrived. It was a green dot spec, 2.25 degrees upright, standard length. Now that spec might have great, except the Assistant Pro where I work noticed the shafts had been changed, probably by the previous owner, because the workmanship was so sloppy. There were expoxy smears down by the hosels and a couple shafts were cut the wrong length. The 5 and 6 iron were the same length and the 8 and 9 iron were too. All the grips were turned to the side as if the previous owner had wanted to place his hands according to the graphic on the grip and therefore, play every shot with a closed face. The problem was, they weren't consistent.

While I would have liked to keep the upright set, I didn't feel I should have to invest more money in a set of clubs to make it right. I called the Golfsmity store up in Hollywood, Florida, about 50 minutes from my house. I asked if they would make corrections to the set, but they insisted they would have to charge for the repairs.

I set back the green dot set and kept the black dot set that obviously had nothing wrong and fit the spec Ping customer service said it should have. My plan is to have them bent 1 degree upright.

I also found a gap wedge to match the set and I'm experimenting with a 56 degree sand wedge. It should work well enough in those situations when I need a lob wedge too, leaving me with the real possibility that I'll only carry 13 clubs.


----------



## Stretch

Hi Dennis. Is that another set of Pings?

I had to go back to early last year to see the new set of G15s and now you got some I15s.

I never swung the Is. Tried the G15 and it was a really nice set of sticks. How do you like them?


Looks like the saga continues...  PS - I count 15 clubs in the bag... I wont tell anybody!


Steve - Post up some pics! We want to see!!!


----------



## Stretch

Hey guys, been away for a while but always thinking golf!

Added to my collection a bit over the winter and have some new (old) toys to play with.
Dont have the pics on the pc but will add them in later.

Picked me up some sweet Ping Eye 2, 1 & 3 woods for $13. Original grip as good as new and they were hit only a few times. Not much wear or tear and barley a scuff. Shafts & bands in great shape.

Got me some Ping Zing Blondes. 1, 3 & 5 1" longer with new grips for $20. They clubs are really nice. Slightly used but only on the bottom... plastic coating worn off a bit here and there. Shafts & bands in good condition. He tried to sell me a Ray Cook putter but I declined and he ended up giving it to me anyway. Very small putter but works great backwards shooting lefty to chip it a few inches over the cut to get it rolling on the green.

I went out and tried a different Ping as well. Got me a set of Ping BeNi ISIs. 2 - W, Blue dot. Nice set that I got wicked cheap. Matching and very clean. I just put new grips on them this weekend. It was my first regrip and it went pretty smooth. I also added in some ISI wedges. They have quite a good selection for back in the day. I think these were made in the 90s. They gave you some wedge and sand options.
Below are what they gave you for choices.

W	47.0°
W2	49.5°
S	52.0°
S2	54.5°
S3	57.0°
L	61.0°

So I added me in a S, S3 & L. Gives me my 52, 57, 61. Close enough to the 52, 56, 60 combo that I have used and like. Although when I played my Eye2s, I only had W & S and they were 50 & 57 and I think of got use to that combo for my short game. I will have to adjust with the ISI because all the lofts are stronger than my Eye 2s are.

Well on to the flat stick. If you are gonna get all that other stuff you might as well get another putter, right?
I got me a Ping BeCu B60 putter. New Winn grip that is sticky and really clean. I polished it up to start the season and it looks really nice.

Cant wait to hit the range on Wed and try some of this stuff out!


----------



## 373

Yes, there were 15 clubs in the bag for a while, even 16 one day. I was trying to decide whether to use some old Callaway wedges with the set and later on messed with another driver.

Since then, I picked up a matching gap wedge, (Ping calls it a U, for utility wedge). Then I picked up a really nice Ping Tour sand wedge. It's 56 degrees, but I'm probably going to bend it to around 57 and use it as a lob wedge. Then, the lofts between my wedges won;t be too severe. The U wedge is 50, the old Callaway SW is 54 and the 56 degree wedge pushed to 57 degrees will make it a useful combinatioin.

What I haven't decided about is the driver. My Ping G15 driver is 9 degrees and I hit it pretty well. If it stays in my bag, I certainly won't be unhappy about it.

Needless to say, at my age, all I hear is, you should use a driver with higher loft... So I found a dirt cheap i15 driver with 11 degrees. The first day I used it, my game stayed home while I tried to play golf. I didn't hit anything well, so I can't judge whether I like it or not. Oddly enough, based on the few decent drives I did hit, I couldn't recognize any difference in the trajectory of my drives one way or the other.

Now here's something a bit weird. We were putting on the carpet in the pro shop the other day and Mark, the pro who is a co-owner said to me that as far as I bend over to putt, I needed to drop my arms into a more extended position so they didn't wiggle around when my shoulders rotated. He said it would retard my elbows letting the clubhead move around.

What all that means is, regardless how tall I am, a 35" putter is too long. I either need to grip down on it or use a 34" putter. As soon as I choked down about an inch, things started more on line. Mark was right and now, I can't wait to mess with a putter, cut it down, regrip it, weight the head... I don't know how hard it's going to be to get the head weight I like in such a short putter, but I'm going to find a way.


----------



## Stretch

Isnt it funny how us tall guys get put in the "you need longer" section when it comes to anything golf related. It still comes down to where your wrist is when you are ready to swing. I have played all the sports as a kid and I was always in that ready position. Thats how I play golf as well and I happen to land in the same range as most others thanks to my long arms.

One always seems to think we need a longer stick. Usually the longer ones feel odd because you have to bend your elbows and it doesnt feel right. I like 35 & 34 for my putters.

Funny thing is I started the season with a Blue dot set of ISI and I didnt do all that great. (thats why I didnt post in the played today thread) I couldnt string together a bunch of iron shots. Left, right, high, duff. Dot was correct on my Eye2s but for these ISI they were not. I switched to a Black dot set I have and I was hitting them great this week. I cant wait to take them out on Sun and see what I can do. I feel a lot more comfy with the Black dot for some reason. We will see...


----------



## ascension




----------



## iamczar




----------



## iamczar




----------



## iamczar

This are better shots.. the 2 previous ones are crappy images.. lol

Cobra S3 Max Irons (5-9; PW)
Cobra S3 Max Hybrids (#3, #4)
Odyssey Metal-X Putter
Lynx Driver
Lynx Fairway Wood #3


----------



## 373

Good looking set. I really like that cobra head cover.


----------



## jimmyjackson

*What's left of my clubs*

I broke three clubs in one day and threw the driver I was trialling into the lake. I had to give the pro shop another 3 irons in exchange to call it even.
http://jwoodbine.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/harry-potter-golf_edited-1.jpg


----------



## Stretch

Got a couple of new toys recently.

Got the sweetest Ping B60 BeNi putter for cheap. Looks like it was never played. No marks at all on it. I went a lil short this time. Got a 33" and what a difference a shorter putter makes. Dennis brought it up in a previous post and when I saw this one and saw it was short as well I went for it and really like this putter. It works great in wet and longer greens. I carry my WRX Ti4 for the dry & short greens. Great combo depending on what the greens look like and with 2 in the bag I never have to say I wish I brought my other putter!

I also got a Rocketballz 3 wood. Nice stick! I went in to buy a driver and bet the mgr that I could hit my current 3W just as far as any driver and he lost the bet. I then tried a bunch of 3Ws and this one was the one. On average, 15 yds further than the Callaway Warbird BB my friend gave me. Hit it at the range nicely and cant wait to play it on Sat!


----------



## iamczar

Sold my previous Cobra set to my friend and 
got new sets of TaylorMade Burner 2.0 irons; Burner Driver and Hybrids; TM Smoke White Putter


----------



## 373

Congratulations on the new clubs. Use them in good health!


----------



## iamczar

Thank you.. =)
I love the feel of the TaylorMade than the Cobra.


----------



## 373

I think we've reached a point with iron club design that there's no reason to accept a cast club that doesn't feel as good as a forged club. I know that might be a very slight stretch, but my recent experience has me thinking about it.

I had a set of Ping G15 irons that felt unbelievably soft. I switched to a set of i15 irons and I notice a difference, the i15 irons being harder, even on my best shots. I certainly don't play any better or worse with them, but that said, why not enjoy the feel as much as possible? In the future, I may look at some G20 irons if they feel as good as the G15 irons did.


----------



## mikehandy

Very nice thread. I like it.


----------



## 373

*$200 Experiment*

If you read my post above, I mentioned thinking about looking for some Ping iron that felt softer than the i15s I currently use. I went looking for some G15s or G20s to go to, but as often happens on Ebay, some guy had a set of S59 irons listed in a way that threw his ad in with the G clubs and I noticed it. The S59 is a blade iron from 2005, about as diametrically opposed to what I was looking for as possible, but I'm too old fashioned for my own good and I paid attention.

I called the Assistant Pro I work with to tell him about the set. He said for the price, I should try them and if I didn't like them, he would buy them from me for what I paid for them. (They aren't conforming grooves, so it would just be a set for him to leave with and use when he visits family in California)

I bought them and for the price, they are incredibly new looking. The design does have a modicum of game improvement built in, but what I notice is, the feedback you typically get from an old fashioned blade is something I've sort of missed. I think I like these things.

And yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## 373

Here's a pic... Notice I still use my old 2002 Callaway Big Bertha wedges.


----------



## 373

And tomorrow they get new oversize grips. I will finally reach a set that is nearly fitted to me, just short by not being totally as long as a fitting would suggest, but I could never swing the higher swingweight of a club 2.5" extra long anyway. One inch will have to be enough.


----------



## Stretch

Nice Sticks Dennis!
Although I am a big fan of the classics, Eye 2 & ISI BeCu & BeNi, those look really nice.
I hope they serve you well. I grabbed a backup set of ISI BeNis recently. Got 2 - L with S & S3, all matching. Nice set. Gotta buff them out and put them on the rack so I can play the other set I have.
Have you ever played copper or nickel Pings? I am not sure if I asked before or not. I cant decide which I like better. They both have a different feel to them. Much better than steel.


----------



## 373

The only PING clubs I've had are G15s, i15s and these S59s.

I played 9 holes today and the new midsize grips felt a bit odd, but over a time, I sort of got used to them. I hit some good shots, a couple of which were close enough to pins to make easy birdie putts. 

I was a sucker for the looks of these old irons. I have to admit my heart over ruled my head when I bought them so cheaply, but I love the feel of them. I need to work on my contact to truly play effectively with them, but they feel so much better than the i15s I was using that I think the end result will be worth it.


----------



## 373

It's a little more than 2 weeks later...

I am just not getting to practice or play enough to hit the S59 set consistently. I love the look of them and the feel is incredible when I do hit a good shot, but the scorecard proves what I should have known.

I'm going back to a set of G style irons. They felt wonderful and were easy to hit. None of us, most of all me, wants to admit our age, but playing blades doesn't make me feel younger. If I shoot 75 with game improvement irons, I suspect I'll be happier than shooting 80 with blades.

My regular playing partner bought my G15 set from me when I went to the i15 irons. I wonder what I'll wind up with?

In the meantime, I'm sticking with the PING i15 driver, hybrids and 3 wood the occasional time I carry a 3 wood in the first place. I really like all of them and the only change I'll consider in the future will be to look for the Anser driver with the adjustable settings once the prices start coming down.

I also bought a new putter, something weird for me. I have a more traditional open to close motion and I found a face balanced PING Wack-E with the shaft connection at the heel, so it's made to work with my stroke. It feels super on the bedroom carpet, so I'm looking forward to trying it on the course.

Lastly, I'm looking forward to some cooler weather. I'm sorry the end of the season is coming to an end for many of you, but this is the best time of the year for us here in Miami. Today was overcast all day with temperatures in the mid 80s. In another month, it'll be in the low 80s and occasional 70s... Those are 36 holes a day weather for a lot of our residents.


----------



## 373

Here's the PING Wack-E. It's used and came with a brand new fat grip on it. It's not as huge as what my regular playing partner has, but actually feels pretty good. I'm going to try it for a while before I decide whether to put a normal putter grip on it.


----------



## 373

Played 9 holes this afternoon, the first chance to try the new putter. The head feels heavy the way I like, but I kept leaving it short of the hole. I made 1 ten footer and 1 six footer, but I left some twenty footers about five feet short.

The good news is, I hit everything on the line I wanted it on, even one putt on the 9th hole that I read so wrong it was just silly. This thing feels really good off the face. If it continues to hit the ball short, I'll change to a more traditional size grip, in which case my usual arm and wrist swing will probably work better. I've never been a strictly shoulder putter.

I played with the Assistant Pro. He suggested maybe my problem with the i15 irons is more a matter of regular shafts being better suited to me. The ones I have are stiff. I thought about reshafting mine, but the i15 irons are cheaper to replace than reshaft.


----------



## 373

I actually got to play 18 holes yesterday without getting rained on... for the first time in what we calculated to be 3 months. I borrowed a set of regular shaft PING G10 irons and although the lofts are slightly weaker than I'm used to recently, I have to say they felt good.

The guy who loaned them to me is a friend of a friend. He is thinking about selling them, so if he decides to, maybe they will be the best next step. Talking to the Assistant and one of the teaching pros yesterday, they still think something more like the i15 or new i20 would be better for me. If I can sell my i15 set with stiff shafts for a reasonable price, maybe I can replace them with a set off Ebay with regular shafts. 

I just have in the back of my mind that the G series seems to have a softer feel to me. With a club that feels harder, even when I hit a good shot, there's a certain element of doubt because it doesn't feel as soft as I remember shots with other clubs feeling.

OK, yes, I'm weird...


----------



## PierreSA

My new irons. My last set was probably 10 years old.


----------



## 373

Great looking set. Use them in good health!


----------



## Stretch

My buddy gave me his Callaway Big Bertha Warbird 3 & 5 woods when he got some new sticks. I hit them really good. Usually almost as far as everyone's D &3. I like them so much I was looking for backups and ended up with the 1, 2 4 & 7, with head covers for 30.00. So now I got the 1,2,3,4,5 & 7! Thats a lot of woods! 

For some reason, I can only hit the old, small woods good. I cant hit the new, bigger stuff. I think its a mental thing. Every time I grab a 420 driver, all I see is a toaster at the end of a stick and it doesn't go where I want it to go. 

I was good this year so hopefully I will get some nice Japanese forged irons for Christmas. Yes, I am thinking of going new stuff, I will keep my old Pings and still play them here and there. Will put up some pics later in the week.

If others get some cool new goodies for Christmas, post them up! I always like to see what new goodies everyone is getting. 

Hope you were good Dennis and Santa takes care of you! Someday you will find the ultimate club. I wish I was closer and could let you play a round with my BeNi ISI clubs. You would love the feel they have. I think I like Nickel a little better than the Coppers.


----------



## 373

I checked my resume. I wasn't good.

But the grandkids arrive from California in a few minutes, so I must have done something right.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> Here's the PING Wack-E. It's used and came with a brand new fat grip on it. It's not as huge as what my regular playing partner has, but actually feels pretty good. I'm going to try it for a while before I decide whether to put a normal putter grip on it.


Jeez, Dennis you'd know which cattle were yours with that brand That said, I've had a go of one and I really like the balance.


----------



## broken tee

I thought it was a coat of arms. I took 3 looks to see if that was a putter


----------



## edricwage

I love the photos!!!


----------



## jamesleo629

Nice Pics for golf putter.


----------



## 373

Here they are... nice and clean before I go mess them up tomorrow morning.
PING G20 irons, 1.5" extra long, tipped both end regular steel shafts, midsize grips, 3* upright. They don't feel anywhere near as heavy as the club they assembled for me to try during the fitting. I'm very happy about that. I was kind of worried whether I could handle the extra swingweight.

The little white puff at the bottom of the picture is my dog Hogan. He was sniffing my bag. I hope I haven't left some food in there...


----------



## Cajun

Very nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## iamczar

Just got the Scotty Cameron California putter. I am getting ready for the opening season...


----------



## iamczar




----------



## 373

Cajun said:


> Very nice! I'm jealous!


Don't be. They still swung D8 and it was simply too heavy for someone my age to deal with. The guy at Edwin Watts cut them down by 3/4" and they were still D5, too heavy for me.

In the meantime, I'm playing a set of used Callaways I picked up cheap. I have to decide what to do with these Pings. I could have them cut down again, I suppose to regular length to get them to D0 like something I can swing, but they would still be 3 degrees upright and that's probably too much for me.

I hate to say that having a proper fitting didn't work out for me, but that's how it's turned out.


----------



## Fourputt

There's beena sligth change since I took that photo. I now have an AP-2 51° GW, Vokey 54°, and CG 15 56°.


----------



## 373

I decided to take an opportunity to sell the Ping irons, so they are gone as of today. 

I picked up a full set of used Callaway RAZR X irons and RAZR X Black woods and hybrid, supposedly to be my spare set that I keep for guests. (That used to be the Titleists) I'm going to play with them for a while until I decide what to do. Honestly, they feel good, they are standard length and I can handle them. I hit them well and I don't mind looking at them.

The RAZR X Black driver is interesting. Mine is 10 degree loft, but it's a draw bias and their idea of normal is 1" extra long. Thus, it swings heavy... (Sound familiar?) I got it with a regular shaft and I'm hitting it pretty well, but I may cut it down to regular length. It also has a shallow face, very shallow compared to my Ping i15 driver.

Teeing the ball lower might have something to do with it, but I seem to be hitting more fairways with it. 

I also picked up a Callaway U-Fit driver. Basically, it's their adjustable driver with your choice of color on the top and bottom. What Callaway Preowned had were just black tops, but the paint graphics on mine are white on the bottom and it's weird. It's not quite as shallow faced as the other driver, but it's close. The RAZR X Black is a regular flex shaft while the U-Fit is a stiff, so I can raise hell when I swing it. For someone who always played left to right, the U-Fit will probably win out.

In the meantime, I don't think I mentioned my new/old putter.

Manny Palacios, the Assistant Pro, asked me if I wanted to get some coffee the other day and we went to McDonalds in his car. Believe me when I tell you that you don't want to drink the coffee in the restaurant attached to the pro shop. The food is outstanding, but the coffee will kill you.

Manny cleared some stuff off the front seat of his VW GTI so I could get in. Me getting in a GTI is something to see all by itself. He tossed this old putter in the back seat and said when we got back, for me to check it out. Nobody in his family was going to use it and if I liked it, it was mine.

The putter is a 2002 model Titleist Scotty Cameron. It looks like a chromed steel Bullseye with a flange, but with a small cutout on the back of the face... an early approximation of heel/toe weighting for that model.

This old toy looks right, feels right and Manny isn't getting it back. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## iamczar

Getting ready for the 2013 season.. =)


----------



## Stretch

*New Goodies*

Its starting to get nice up here after one heck of a winter with 110+ inches of snow!!!
So I finally pulled out the new goodies to share. 

Some of you guys got some new goodies as well. Got some nice looking sticks!!! Congrats! Hope they serve you well!

A friend gave me his Callaway Big Bertha woods when he got new ones... a 3 & 5 wood. I hit them really good and was looking for backups when I came across some of the same in a D, 2, 4 & 7 setup so I got them. With the way I hit the 3 & 5 I cant wait to see what I can do with the others and come up with some cool combos for my different iron setups.

So I got the 9* driver, 2w, 3w, 4w, 5w & 7w. I couldnt find a 6 or 8 - 10 but the do have an 11w! Not sure if I really need that one or not.

Nice semi classic set that can still be played and enjoyed.


----------



## Stretch

*Cool Bag*

I also got a new to me Ping ISI bag. It has the Pingman icon and is in good shape for a 20+ year old bag.
I was looking for a Ping Eye 2 bag but dont think they ever made one. I think the ISI then the i3 bags are the first with a model club on them. If I am incorrect, sorry and point me to one cause I want an eye 2 one if they, like bigfoot or aliens, exist.


----------



## edricwage

Platinum_Shafts said:


> *Anybody interested in posting pictures of their favorite Golf Gear and Equipment???? (Clubs, Bags, Shoes, Gloves, favorite grips, clothing, etc, etc, whatever)*Don't be shy or lazy! Don't hate - Participate!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...I'll post some pix tonight after I get outta my office.
> .
> .
> 
> .



oh,that's a nice idea,I'l post some of mine whenever I have time.


----------



## 373

Nice Ping bag! Those old heavy vinyl bags were built to last. With modern cleaning chemicals, it's not too hard to keep them as clean as new either. One of the regulars where I work has one and it's like brand new.

I bought a new bag the other day. I had a black Burton bag I felt was pretty much a perfect design for me. From the outside, it still looked like new and all the zippers worked. There was no fading and no holes in the pockets or anything. Unfortunately, the sheets of cloth that separated the various club channels were tearing out. I'd pull a club and it would have that cloth wrapped around the shaft and grip making it hard to get the club out. One time I actually took a different club because we had people behind us and I wanted to get out of the way. There was no way to get inside the bag to cut them out and just leave the dividers at the top of the bag, so I dumped it.

What I got is a Callaway bag designed very much the same way. I'll take some pictures later.

Now all I need is a game and some end to the stupid aches and pains. A few weeks ago I had 3 solid games a week. As of now, I have none. A few weeks ago nothing hurt and all of a sudden my doctor is talking about a torn rotator cuff.

If I don't play for a while, this bag better stay new looking for a long time!


----------



## bobalbertyjr

*What's in my bag*

Currently what I am carrying in my bag. All with * are the new Adams Speedline Super S

*Driver
*3 Fairway
*3 Hybrid
*4 Hybrid
*5 Iron
*6 Iron
*7 Iron
*8 Iron
*9 Iron
*P Wedge

I also retained my Tom Watson / Adams Wedges from my old set.

Gap
Sand
Lob

And my Putter

For a total of 14, 

Was wondering if I should have bought the 5 Fairway, and what to drop if I did. Thinking about putting the lob in the closet.

Your thoughts?


----------



## 373

Suddenly it popped into my head that I never put up a picture of the Callaway clubs I replaced the heavy Pings with.

Diablo Tour driver, 9.5*... RAZR FT 14* hybrid... RAZR 20* hybrid... RAZR Tour 4-PW irons... Jaws wedges in 50*, 54* and 58*... and an old Scotty Cameron putter going back to about 2001 or so. I have an Oddyssey #9 White Ice putter coming next week. I got it used in mint condition off ebay. It's the same model Phil Mickelson uses, mine being right handed of course.

Here's the clubs and the putter...


----------



## 373

To explain one thing... I have this unexplaineable inconsistency with a 3 wood. With the Ping set, I had a 17* hybrid and only lost 10-15 yards off what I would hit my 3 wood, but I'd hit the hybrid solidly 9 out of 10 times, the 3 wood maybe 5 out of 10.

Now, this old Callaway FT hybrid is 14* and I maintain the higher level of consistency, but hit it as far as a 3 wood now. 

As a set of clubs for me, the low loft hybrid is worth a few shots a round to me. If I play the white tees, I need to hit it about 5 times off the tee and usually 3-4 times from the fairway. The consistency I get from it is worth about 4 shots a round.


----------



## 373

If you saw my post in Played Today, where I mentioned that of all things, I played today, I was very unhappy with the driver I used. In short, the swingweight of the Callaway RAZR Fit is simply too heavy for me. 

I have another driver I can use, not to mention I still have my Ping i15 driver. They are both between C8, (Ping), and D0, (Callaway Diablo Tour), plus I still have a RAZR X Black driver, but it has no grip on it, so I'm not sure what the swingweight is.

Tonight I looked into something I'd heard about. Callaway Preowned has a trade in system. It pays about 2/3rds of whatever you paid for a club if it's still in good shape, but considering what I've gotten via Craigslist or ebay lately, it's worth it.

I'm looking at an X Hot Tour, regular flex shaft, 10.5 degree loft. They are supposed to get back in touch with the swingweight tomorrow. If it's D0 or less, I'll trade in the RAZR Fit driver, a spare shaft and 3 X Jaws wedges to pay for all but $15 of the total. Shipping the clubs to Callaway Preowned will probably cost me another $15, so around $30 for a new driver, and this club is rated "Like New", doesn't sound at all bad. It will also be much newer technology than any of my other drivers. It's not adjustable, but is supposedly their newest model, similar to what a lot of the Callaway endorsed pros are using.

Yes, I live in hope that someday I'll have a driver I like again without having to go back to the Ping, which was a cruel master.


----------



## 373

Callaway Preowned says the swingweight of the X Hot driver will be D0. I bought it and this morning, I packed up the trade in driver and wedges. The new driver arrives Thursday, which is great because I have to be home all day waiting for a new mattress. I had hoped to play Friday, so it's going to be an interesting day with mostly different clubs in my bag. I've been using the RAZR Tour irons for the past few months, not that I've been playing much.

For now, the Callaway RAZR X irons are back in my bag. They are the ones with the offset and deeper sole.They also have slightly overwrapped grips, so to make everything feel the same, I'll probably do the same with the drivers, the 3 wood I don't usually carry and the 2 hybrids.

Unless Sean Kicker recommends a change for a good reason, I don't think I'll change my set makeup. It should still be driver, 14 and 21 degree hybrids, 4-9 irons, PW, AW, SW and LW with whatever putter.

Depending on how things work out with my wife's car in the shop tomorrow, (during which time I won't have a car), I may or may not play. I'm going to experiment with an old RAZR X BlaCK driver just for the hell of it. With 3 drivers in the house, I hope to decide that one is best and sell the others. If there's some benefit to keeping another driver, like using the RAZR X Black with its shallow face for windy days, maybe I'll keep one. 

Paralysis by analysis can be such fun. I'm going to figure all this out, but the search is such fun!


----------



## 373

It's been a long time coming, but I think this is the best combination of clubs I've had in the bag for a while now. Don't bother count them. Yes, there are 2 extra wedges in there until I decide which gap and sand wedge I prefer.

All Callaway... X Hot driver, 10.5* set square for the moment. No 3 wood. A FT hybrid with only 14* is my substitute for the 3 wood. I hit it equally as far with a lot more consistency. A 21* RAZR Black hybrid is my long iron. The 4-PW are X-Hot irons with a lightweight (85 gram) steel shaft. They are all 1" extra long with midsize Lamkin grips, counterbalanced to swing D1. There's a gap wedge and sand wedge to match the irons, but I also have my 2002 Big Bertha wedges in there. I haven't gotten to play with the new set enough to decide which wedge set feels better. I need to go out and practice specific shots with them instead of just playing and letting wedge shots come as they may.

Those of you who remember my aborted attempt to have PING irons custom fitted might recall how I went round and round over the high swingweight and my inability over 4 months to get used to them before I sold them. If you thought I was crazy to try again, I wouldn't blame you, but all it took was someone to listen.

The RAZR X Tour irons are still in the closet. I still prefer the look of them over these offset irons, but this lightweight shaft and the great feel on the face from these irons is putting up a good fight for my affections. Maybe someday I'l do a total rebuild using those heads or maybe I'll just keep them for visitors who don't want to pay a ridiculous price to an airline for shipping their clubs.





















Here's the rather unusual 14* hybrid. If I could find a 20* or 21* to match it, I'd use that instead of the RAZR X Black hybrid. It would be just a looks preference.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Yeah the images are pretty interesting!


----------



## 373

Hey Ernie... The X Hot is a good feeling iron. I'm still going back and forth sometimes between the X Hot and my older, but more classic looking RAZR Tour irons. I don't seem to play any differently one way or the other. While the X Hot is thought of as a game improvement club, the RAZR Tour has an under cut cavity back and offers quite a lot of game improvement features itself. As I've said many times around here, I'm too old fashioned for my own good and I really like looking down at the RAZR Tour at address. 

The most useful club in my bag is definitely the 14 degree hybrid. I don't know why I can't get along with a 3 wood, but it's been a lifelong problem. Considering how many times I would have to hit 3 wood at the course where I play most, replacing the 3 wood with a low loft hybrid I hit consistently haqs been the best thing I've done for my game in years.


----------



## Spike

That is a cool hybrid.


----------



## 373

Mizuno set... JPX-EZ driver and 3 wood. JPX-825 irons, 4-GW. JPX Fli Hi hybrids. Japanese model PX sand wedge. Currently, the old Scotty putter is in the bag.


----------



## Spike

Nice sticks Dennis I like your bag a lot.


----------



## Spike

This is what I play every round. My bag is minimal and that's how I like it.:dunno:


----------



## 373

I could probably play Killian Greens with a driver, 4 hybrid, 8 & 9 iron, SW and putter and not feel I was lacking a whole lot. There's a lot to be said for creativity.


----------



## 373

Mizuno MP600 driver, JPX 17* hybrid instead of a 3 wood, JPX #4 hybrid, JPX850 4-Gap Wedge, Japanese model JPX 55* sand wedge, MP 60* lob wedge, SeeMore putter.









I'd have to go through a lot of this thread to see if I previously explained how I came to Mizuno, but to be brief, I bought a set of old graphite shaft Mizuno irons to try extending them to fit me and while the experiment didn't work because the old shafts were as heavy as current steel, the irons felt so good I started looking into the brand. I had JPX825 irons until this morning when these new irons arrived.

I was professionally fitted for these, but realizing the compromise of my age, they have limited the extension to 1" long, 1* upright, stiff shaft, soft stepped to make them between stiff and regular, 90 gram steel shafts, midsize grips. Mizuno uses a slightly lighter head for longer clubs, so they are only D2.

This time, I think it's going to work.


----------



## 373

As it turned out, these new clubs didn't feel anywhere near as good as my older model 825 irons. I sold them. I'm sure glad I kept my 825 irons.

I'm trying something else now, an 825 Pro set with graphite shafts. With all the pain in my wrists and elbows, I hope graphite will make things more bearable.

I'd have preferred to find a set of the regular 825 irons with graphite shafts. The game improvement head has been beneficial to me. The Pro model looks more like a blade at address, but has quite deep cavities and a lot of game improvement built in. Since I'm trying a demo set, I need to get in as many shots as possible within the week I paid to rent them. If I like them, I can buy a used set at a nice price.

I tried the exact same club with stiff shafts back in March. They felt OK when I hit the ball on the face, but I was swinging badly then, not getting to play enough and I definitely need a regular flex anyway. Maybe I didn't take them seriously, but I gave them back.

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Spike

I really like that 17* hybrid! Bags looking good.


----------



## 373

I sold those irons and started a process of trying various demo sets from a local store. Basically, you pay for the set at a used price, but they don't put the charge through unless you buy the set. I tried some blades and game improvement sets from Mizuno , just to see how much I could deal with.

Every time, I went back to my JPX-825 irons. They simply feel better than anything else... until... A couple weeks ago I tried a set of a 1 year old model, the MP-H4. Part of it might be this set is 1/2" longer. It was ordered and refused for some reason by the guy who ordered them, so they were put in the demo sets. They have been used a bit, but are very clean looking and just happened to have Midsize grips. I immediately hit them well and found I was more able to control my trajectory with them. This time of year, it's very windy, so being able to hit the ball a bit under the wind, which I can't do well with the 825 set, is a benefit. 

I used them 5 times, 9 holes each time, under varied conditions and liked them every time. I bought them early this week. I'll take a picture later, but for now, I'm using a Mizuno JPX-850 driver, going back and forth between a JPX-EZ 3 wood or the 17 degree hybrid, which I still prefer. I generally carry the 4 hybrid and 4-PW, but this set starts at 5 iron. I found a 4 iron to match, but it won't be here for a week. I use the MP wedges with the thin soles for the hard conditions where I play and I'm using a Rife Bimini putter with a ton of lead tape on it.


----------



## 373

As an update since my last post in March of this year, I've tried almost every running number Mizuno makes with the exception of their true blades. I now go back and forth between my somewhat old JPX-825 irons and a set of a new running number, the MP-H5 irons. I hit the 825 set higher and the MP-H5 lower and slightly farther, but not with quite as much accuracy as the 825s. Summer in Miami is often sort of windy, so until last week when I realized things had gotten pretty still, I had the MP-H5 set in my bag. I just put the 825 set back in and I'll use it Friday.

I'm also trying to wqork with my old Taylormade R1 driver and Rocketballz 2 fairway wood. It's a 13 degree model I have set to high trajectory. 

Lastly, my ugly old Callaway 2002 Bertha wedges simply won't go away. I've tried an embarrassing number of clubs in recent years, but I've never found a wedge I could use as effectively as these old Berthas. They're the best argument I've ever seen for iron club head covers.


----------



## Stretch

Hi guys,
Long time no post!
I do have some new goodies to show as I have been gone for so long.
Also curious what Dennis is gaming this year.
I found a sweet slightly used set of Miura MC102's. I think they were hit like 4 rounds.
Got the 4 - P with a P/S club that is a Gap wedge per say.

Will upload some pics tonight.

Its April and its SNOWING out up here!!! WHat up with that??? :dunno:

I want to go golfing!!!


----------



## 373

WOW! Leave the screen door open and look who wanders in!!! hOW HAVE YOU BEEN BROTHER?

I'm still firmly entrenched with Mizunos. I'm playing the new model of the JPX-EZ driver, 3 wood and 4 hybrid with the MP-H5 irons and JPX gap, sand and lob wedge. 

You know me though, no putter has a chance in hell of staying in the bag unless it makes everything it sees.


----------



## Stretch

Hey Bud! The door was open, I wiped my feet and I got a bottle of 1800!!

Good to be back! I have never played Mizunos but hear they are sweet.

I am always bouncing between my Copper IsI's, my Nickel Isi's and my Copper Eye 2's. Love the feel those metals give you. You have to try them to know what I am talking about.

I did start gaming some Miura's. Got me some MC102's. I like the CB301's as well but got such the deal on the 102's I couldtn't pass it up. I would like to add in some 301's to my collection some day.

Got some pics to share for you guys.








[/URL][/IMG]

Really nice looking irons if you have never seen them before.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spike

Sweet irons man. I like the pings even more!


----------



## 373

What a beautiful, simple designed iron. I have to laugh a little though, thinking of you going back and forth between something so classic and something like the Pings that look like farm implements. I know the beryllium copper is a fantastic club, but I'll take the Miura over them, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Stretch

Thanks guys! They are very sweet irons. The look, the feel... hard to explain. All my buds that have hit them want to steal them from me.

I love to make you laugh Dennis. Its my job bud! Us tall guys have to stick together.
I can see you putting down the IsI clubs as clunky looking but the Eye 2's are a style that is still around today. I will have to lay them out and get some side by side shots for you to compare.


----------



## Stretch

Side shot of the MC102's







[/URL][/IMG]

Shot of the Eye 2's


Of course its not fair to compare 4,5,6 to 8,9,W


----------



## 373

The Eye 2 was the first iron made that started the design revolution towards what we call game improvement, or extreme game improvement irons today. I know you've heard me say thin a million times, but I'm too old fashioned for my own good and if I could hit it well, I'd still choose a classic looking club over something that looks like the old Pings, regardless how I know they are great clubs.

My one concession to their design was a number of years ago. I went to buy new clubs at a Golfsmith store about 40 miles from me. They gave me a lot more for my trade ins than I expected and considering what I wanted to spend out of pocket, it opened up a much larger selection. I hit a lot of irons in their booth and there was no denying the numbers. I hit the Ping G15 best.

Ugly as they were, cast as they were, they actually felt good and the more I hit them, the prettier they got.

I eventually went to the i15 iron and played them really well. (My game was in a lot better shape back then) When I had the really bad experience with the ridiculous fitting for the new G20 irons, it totally turned me off of Ping because I felt the store and the factory had misrepresented their ability to fit me properly. What I need for my size, but what I need to still be capable of swinging the club at my age are in conflict. 

I probably should have spoken up more during the fitting when I felt so tired from 50-60 swings with the sample club I was so uncomfortable with, but I let the fitter, (who was later fired for the problems he cause Edwin Watts), convince me the clubs I ordered would swingweight in a more comfortable range.

I've learned a lot since then and I'm thrilled with my Mizunos now.


----------



## Stretch

Sorry to hear you had a crappy Ping fitting. My Ping fitting actually helped me a lot with grip size, bend angle and +1 in length of shafts. This is what I base all my irons off. Being in between Black & Blue opens a few doors for me. Its says .75 degrees upright now on the chart but the old one for Eye 2's said 1 degree.
My Miura's are 1 degree upright and 1" longer on the shafts and they fit very nice. Comfy stance with all clubs. I am hitting them very nice and they have a similar feel to the Nickel and Copper clubs I like to hit.


----------



## 373

Ping is a static fitting with no subjective consideration. Most manufacturers work that way, so it's not a question of right or wrong, just how they work to get the most people into somewhat of a fitted club.

What opened my eyes was the fitting for some Titleist irons made for the assistant pro I used to work with. He won a few tournaments around South Florida and having become noticed, Titleist rushed to sign him up.

Their fitting for him was a lot different than what you or I would get from someone doing it at a store. They watched him hit balls for hours on end outside off grass. They had conversations about shots he liked or disliked, fade or draw bias, trajectory and all that. Finally they went in the simulator to help determine which head and shaft might suit him best and that's where they measured the lies from his setup with EVERY club, not just the 5 iron. His set eventually wound up going from slightly flat lies in the long irons to slightly upright lies in the short irons. 

That's a lot more in depth fitting that any of us amateurs might ever have unless we know someone who can do that kind of work.

Since then I've heard some people say the lie of the club has to work in concert with the characteristics of the shaft. If the shaft lets the head go toe down a lot, the head needs to be upright or the shaft needs to be more tip stiff. It's not an easy equation to figure out.

It does make me wonder if amateurs are simply better off not thinking too much and making their game fit a generic fitting that lets them assume a better posture than otherwise and go from there.


----------



## Stretch

That is quite the fitting but if you are gonna go Pro I would guess they would do the whole 9 yards for you.
I have read quite a few post here and there on fittings and they can be short and not very helpful to long and quite extensive. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Stretch

So I will show the Miura MC102, Ping Isi Nickle and Ping Copper Eye 2's.
I think the new stuff doesn't vary much from the old.
Yea the IsI are pretty funky looking but they are fun to play.

If you have multiple sets, throw some pics down so we can compare some sticks.

Front:







[/URL][/IMG]

Back:







[/URL][/IMG]

I pretty much started with the Eye 2 Copper sticks. Grew to like the Ping line up so I added in some IsI clubs. I never liked the Zings and they were the only other Pings to be made from Copper.


----------



## 373

Here's the current bag. Mizuno 2015 model JPX-EZ driver, 3 wood and 4 hybrid, all stiff shafts. 4-PW, Mizuno MP-H5 irons with DG R300 shafts. Mizuno JPX wedges, 50*, 54* and 58*. Old Scotty Cameron Newport 2 putter.

The gadget with the yellow ball on the end is one of the best things I've found. The yellow ball is a weight on the end of a driver length very flexible rubbery shaft with a golf grip on the end. I have a terrible time loosening up when I go to Killian Greens, where they have no driving range. Five minutes of swinging this around me gives me a good chance to hit a decent shot on the first tee.

The MP-H5 irons are sort of a interesting set. The 3-6 iron are hollow and very soft feeling even though they are cast. The 7-PW are forged. The soles on the set are fairly wide and they are really easy to hit off any kind of turf.

The driver and 3 wood are adjustable via the hosel like so many others these days. The driver also has a moveable weight. Standard is 10.5 and center weight. I've experimented some and have it at 9.5, center weight. That opens the face about 1/2 a degree. I have the 3 wood set at 16 degrees.

The old Scotty Cameron needs to be regripped. The epoxy came loose and when I glued it back together, I didn't get it put back together with the grip perfectly straight. It's OK to use, but I know it's slightly open.

I have to say, after some years of experimenting, I'm pretty happy with this set. All I might look forward to in the near term future would be going to graphite shafts and extra length to accommodate my advanced age.


----------



## Stretch

Nice setup Dennis. Is the bag a matching Muzino stand bag?
That is a strange setup to have 3-6 hollow and 7-P to be forged. Any difference in the feel when hitting the ball?
Thye are nice looking irons and dont appear to be big GI irons with huge soles. I believe it was the G15 or G20 that had such huge soles it didnt appear to be easy or fun to hit never mind being nice to look at. You had both of those didnt you? 
It looks like you have another Scottie off tot he side. Backup putter? I never really liked his putters. Too much money for a putter. Plus I have heard they are not quite what they use to be as far as manufacturing and quality. My boss had one and like to brag about the cost. Beat him in putting with my $60 B60 putter and loved the $20 he had to fork over to me.
I will try to get a good shot of my other staff bag with my goodies in it as well as upload some putters I have.


----------



## 373

Yeah, it's a Mizuno Elite stand bag.

The hollow long iron idea isn't actually so new or uncommon. Titleist for one, makes hollow long irons, but I think theirs stops around the 4 iron. Other companies make mixed sets with hybrids for the 4-5 irons. Mizuno just does it a bit differently. 

They feel great. The long irons are just as soft feeling as the forged short irons. One thing I've realized is, I can hit them high or low when I need to. I can't seem to hit my 4 hybrid low, so I carry both the 4 iron and 4 hybrid. I hit the hybrid farther anyway, so it's not a big deal.

One thing I'm thinking about is going to graphite shafts. I'd love the same set I have with graphite instead of steel. My wrists, elbows and shoulders just can't take the pounding anymore. I need something to dampen the vibrations.


----------



## Stretch

That sounds strange for the irons but if they hit good then I guess thats what counts. Would have to try them.
Are the shafts on your woods not the same as the irons? Hard to tell. If not an all graphite setup will make you a happy camper.

A lot of people talk similar about hybrids as you. I cant hit them well so I carry 2 & 3 irons because I love to hit them. I throw in the 3 wood but have not had the 5w out in a while. It let me down last time when I didnt have the 2 or 3 so its been sitting out for a bit.

I do finally carry a driver. 4 years in the making but I can finally hit the driver good so it is in my bag. I use to be good with the 3w and had the next shot set. Now playing a driver it changed the 2nd shot big time. I had to adjust and start hitting different 2nd shots. Some lay ups, some long 8,9,W shots to the green. It took a bit to get use to and now I am using more irons and have a better array of shots with the irons.

I got a Callaway BB Diablo Driver with Stiff Aldila DVS shaft.
I hit it pretty good. Usually 90% in between the trees!!!
One of my buddies hates it. We use to be pretty close him with his D and me with my 3w. Now he gets to shoot first on most holes. Hates the walk up to my ball. On a good day. I can draw the ball on a lot of the holes but have to slice one so I can find it later at the 19th hole. 

I like it. Does a nice job, price was right and it matches my red bag and goodies.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 373

A buddy of mine still uses the Diablo he bought new. He's put it in the closet 2-3 times for something new he got and always winds up selling the new stuff and going back to his Diablo.


----------



## Stretch

It work for me. Get something good off the tee. Get something great for the greens. Next thing you know you are shooting some good golf.

I will let you know when I get it all together.


----------



## Stretch

I have a couple of putters to share with you all.
First up my Ti4 WRX. 
I really like this putter on fast greens.







[/URL][/IMG]

Next up I have old trusty... my Copper B60. 
This putter is great for everything.


Next is the Nickle version of the B60.
Great all around putter as well.


Hit em straight this weekend if you are playing!!!


----------



## yaozza07

Those are some serious gear


----------



## johnniewalk

oh oh looks like some error happened while uploading an image in this, those images are not visible so while uploading it make sure that your image is visible.


----------



## 373

Hi Johnniewalk,

In the past, we had a lot of problems with spammers advertising, so what the forum owners did was code in something that doesn't let you post links or pictures for your first 20 posts... some number like that. Once a new member has participated in the forum and sort of proven they are here for the right reasons, the post count triggers the ability to post links and pictures.

Unfortunately, it's one of those cases where the good have to suffer a little bit for the bad, but it's worked pretty well for the past couple years now and managing the spammers has gotten a lot easier.


----------



## Stretch

Anybody got any new goodies to show?
Don't tell me I have to go and get another set of Miura's to put up in here.... not that I would mind.


----------



## 373

I know it's hard to believe, but since I went to these Mizuno MP-H5 irons, I haven't wanted to try anything else. I know that's a big disappointment to you all, but... well... sorry... :cheeky4:


----------



## Stretch

Dennis - Does that mean these might be the "Holy Grail" sticks you have been searching for???


----------



## Stretch

Dennis - Does that mean you have finally found the "Holy Grail" set?
Hope so.


----------



## 373

I think I'd prefer to think of it as the Holy Grail brand. Like your Miuras, the Mizunos simply feel better than any irons I've ever hit. It's pretty hard to try some other brand and regardless how you hit it, realize there's no way it can feel as good as what you have.


----------



## Stretch

Well after two years of searching, I finally found a 3 iron to complete my set of Miura's.
I got the set for Christmas and it was 4 - W, with a P/S club that is a Gap wedge at 51*... only needed the 3 to be complete.
I cant wait to get it and try it out. I know a lot of people like Hybrid clubs because they can't hit the long irons any more but I am the opposite. I can't hit the Hybrids and love to hit my long irons as I usually hit them long and pretty straight.
Will put up a pic of the set and then seal them in a case forever!!! Yea right! I will be at the range later that day hitting balls for as long as I can. Maybe try to get out on Sunday and give it some real play.


----------



## Stretch

I have Officially joined the Dark Side and have a sweet set of Mizuno MP-67's.
Very nice clubs. They were refinished and re-grooved so they look brand new. 
I cant wait to try them out in a lil tourney tomorrow.
Still have my Miura's, still have my Pings... just growing my collection.


----------



## 373

Well HOWDY stranger!!!

I know the Miuras are fabulous, but I bet you like the Mizunos too. The MP-67 is a pretty iconic iron that people still use a lot.


----------



## Stretch

How's it going Bud? Hope all is well.
I actually was just reading a few posts on the Muzino forums and came across a couple you did. I was like Hey, I know that guy!
I figured I would pop in to share my new toys.
I did a lot of research on a bunch of Muzino clubs and went browsing at the local Golfsmiths that are closing but the used sets they had were sooooo beat up and they wouldn't sell me the MP5's off the rack so I started browsing around and just got stuck between the MP5 and MP67's. Couldn't resist the 67's as it was a sweet deal on basically new clubs.
I will let you know how I do with them tomorrow and try to put up a pic.
Have a good weekend and hit em long and straight!


----------



## gilhaven

*Putter info*

Hi everyone. I bought some vintage golf clubs at a garage sale and there was a putter shape ive never seen before. It has similar markings to that of the Wilson woods that were in the pile I bought but other than that there's no other markings. I searched google images but couldn't find anything quite like it. Anyone have any hints/tips? thanks in advance!


----------



## golfdrivers

i am a newbie .i want to more it.thanks for share


----------



## Lucifer

Anybody still post here?


----------



## Len the Amateur

Lucifer said:


> Anybody still post here?


trying to rejuvenate the forum after years of neglect (as you've seen) but it takes time


----------



## cpate1

Could anyone help me identify the model/year for these powerbilt citations? They have gold numbers on the toe, a gold horseshoe with HB, and gold citation or back of face.


----------



## Len the Amateur

cpate1 said:


> Could anyone help me identify the model/year for these powerbilt citations? They have gold numbers on the toe, a gold horseshoe with HB, and gold citation or back of face.
> 
> View attachment 2016


Like these?








Powerbilt Citation Irons user reviews : 4.4 out of 5 - 10 reviews - golfreview.com


Powerbilt Citation Irons user reviews : 4.4 out of 5 - 10 reviews - golfreview.com




www.golfreview.com


----------



## cpate1

Len the Amateur said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerbilt Citation Irons user reviews : 4.4 out of 5 - 10 reviews - golfreview.com
> 
> 
> Powerbilt Citation Irons user reviews : 4.4 out of 5 - 10 reviews - golfreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.golfreview.com



no... see the pic attached? above?


----------



## Mackinaw Fats

Here are my sticks. After a break from the game for several years I find it funny that these are now considered vintage. They will stay with me on my journey to scratch. I got the irons and woods new in 1992 when i was 10. The irons were changed from a blue to white dot by ping and reshafted when i was done growing. Woods were re-shafted by me last week to DG S300s. 




















Specs: 

Woods: Titleist PT 10.5 (also have 8.5 and 9.5), 15, and 20 degree al with DG S300 shafts
Irons: 1-SW Eye 2 (+ no +) White Dot, .25 over standard length with ZZ Lite shafts. 1 iron comes and goes depending on conditions etc. 
Putter: Anser 2 35.5 length w/pp58 grip
Bag: Ping L8 (new edition w/single strap)


----------

